# PortableEverything For All!!!



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 21, 2017)

will be hosted at: https://github.com/MarioMasta64/EverythingPortable/releases/latest when ready

changes within everything:

all projects will be able to download each other [done]
everything will be able to run in the same directory [done]
easier to change [done]
ability to write quicklaunchers to disk [done]

one repository [done]
cleaner directories [done]
viewing info of projects [done] (requires initial Upgrade)
updating programs from suite [done] (requires initial Upgrade)

fixed code showing [done]
fixed pathing issues [done]
no more notepad.exe jumpscares [done]

menus for loading profiles no more need to manually find them [done]
if you have an old program you can Upgrade it from within the program and the new one will download [done]

uninstalling and reinstalling [done]
message of the day [went bad. may try again another time.]
mass deletion [done]
fixes to 64bit / 32bit architecture check in all instances [done]
mass update [done]

and much more [soon(tm)]

ability to download needed .dll files for many of the projects [done]

downloadable using the suite:

[Helper Update]
AmazonGamesPortable [Latest Automatically - Updater]
AuthyPortable [First Found - Script] [Counting Down From 2.0.0]
BitwardenPortable [Latest Automatically - Static Link]
CemuPortable [Latest Automatically - Script]
CitraPortable [Latest Automatically - Github API]
DeepShredderPortable [Manual Upgrade - v12]
DelugePortable [Latest Automatically - Script]
DiscordPortable [Latest Automatically - Static Link]
DiscordCanaryPortable [Latest Automatically - Static Link]
DolphinPortable [Manual Upgrade - v5.0]
DolphinBetaPortable [Latest Automatically - Script]
EpicGamesPortable [Latest Automatically - Static Link]
FiddlerPortable [Latest Automatically - Static Link]
FirefoxPortable [Latest Automatically - Script]
GameMakerStudio2 [Latest Automatically - Static Link]
GimpPortable [Latest Automatically - Script]
GitHubDesktopPortable [Latest Automatically - Static Link]
GuildedPortable [Latest Automatically - Static Link]
IndieGalaPortable [Latest Automatically - Static Link]
itchioDesktopPortable [Latest Automatically - Script]
JamiPortable [Latest Automatically - Static]
KeysPerSecondPortable [Latest Automatically - Github API]
KodiPortable [Latest Automatically - Script]
KritaPortable [Latest Automatically - Script]
LastPassPortable [Latest Automatically - Static Link]
LightshotPortable [Latest Automatically - Static Link]
LunascapePortable [Latest Automatically - Github API]
MegaSyncPortable [Latest Automatically - Static Link]
MinecraftPortable [Latest Automatically - Static Link]
MinecraftLegacyPortable [Latest Automatically - Static Link] [Discontinued]
NotePad++Portable [Latest Automatically - Github API]
NTLitePortable [Latest - Automatically - Static Link]
OBSClassicPortable [Latest Automatically - Github API]
OBSPortable [Latest Automatically - Script]
OpenShotPortable [Latest Automatically - Script]
OperaPortable [Latest Automatically - Updater]
OperaGXPortable [Latest Automatically - Updater]
Osu!Portable [Latest Automatically - Static Link]
ParsecPortable [Latest Automatically - Static Link]
PPSSPPPortable [Latest Automatically - Script]
Project64Portable [Latest Automatically - Script]
qBittorrentPortable [Latest Automatically - Script]
QTEmuPortable [Manual Upgrade - v1.0.5]
RetroarchPortable [Latest Automatically - Script]
RevoltPortable [Latest Automatically - Github API]
RPCS3Portable [Latest Automatically - Github API]
RyujinxPortable [Latest Automatically - Github API]
Sai2Portable [Latest Automatically - Script]
SkypePortable [Latest Automatically - Static Link]
ShareXPortable [Latest Automatically - Script]
SteamPortable [Latest Automatically - Static Link]
StreamlabsPortable [Latest Automatically - Static Link]
TeamViewerPortable [Latest Automatically - Static Link]
TeamViewerHostPortable [Latest Automatically - Static Link]
TelegramPortable [Latest Automatically - Static Link]
ThunderbirdPortable [Latest Automatically - Static Link]
TightVNCViewer [Latest Automatically - Script]
TorPortable [Latest Automatically - Script]
TwitchPortable [Latest Automatically - Updater]
UPlayPortable [Latest Automatically - Static Link]
UWampPortable [Latest Automatically - Static Link]
VirtualDJPortable [Latest Automatically - Static Link]
VisualStudioCodePortable [Latest Automatically - Static Link]
VivaldiPortable [Latest Automatically - Script]
VLCPortable [Latest Automatically - Script]
WeChat [Latest Automatically - Static Link]
WinSCPPortable [Latest Automatically - Script]
YuzuPortable [Latest Automatically - Github API]

[Release]

[PoC]
SkypeLegacyPortable [PoC] [Manual Upgrade - v7.39.0.102] [Discontinued]

[Other]
KaeruSetupPortable [Manual Upgrade] [Discontinued]

[Latest Update - Script]: May Break With Site Changes But Unlikely As Sites Tend Not To Be Entirely Redone
[Latest Update - Static Link]: All Updates Come From One URL
[Latest Update - Updater]: Updates Are Installed Using A Program
[Latest Update - Github API]: Updates Are Gotten Via The Github API
[Manual Upgrade]: I Haven't Implemented Automatic Upgrades Yet And Will Have To Manually Change URL's With Upgrades
[Manual Download]: You Will Have To Manually Download A File (Exa: Requires Login To Download)
[Release]: Release Build. May Be Buggy. Based Off Code From Other Release
[PoC]: Proof Of Concept May Contain Lots Of Output And Might Be Error Prone (Unlikely Tho)
[Other]: Miscellanious Things I Added Cause Why Not?
[Helper Update]: Helper Update Uses One Launcher For Alot Of The Code To Make It Easier To Fix Bugs Between Programs And To Avoid Another "None Of The Zips Are Extracting Because I Copy Pasted The Code Between Programs" Moment Again (Less Edits Means Less Errors, Hopefully)
[Discontinued] Launcher Is No Longer Being Maintained
Also Skype May Stay A PoC Due To All The Debug Params They're Pretty Cool

other projects

MinecraftPortable: https://gbatemp.net/threads/portableminecraft-for-all.460306/
SteamPortable: https://gbatemp.net/threads/portable-steam-for-all.463545/
OBSPortable: https://gbatemp.net/threads/portable-obs-for-all.463568/


----------



## KeoniAzugon (Mar 21, 2017)

sweet, thanks. I'll try them out.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 22, 2017)

and if you have suggestions for other projects feel free to let me know ^~^ (obs will be fixed in the merge update along with many other bugs)


KeoniAzugon said:


> sweet, thanks. I'll try them out.


----------



## KeoniAzugon (Mar 22, 2017)

hmm, i don't have much time with using portable programs but will look more into it.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 22, 2017)

KeoniAzugon said:


> hmm, i don't have much time with using portable programs but will look more into it.


alrighty


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 23, 2017)

most the features are complete and most the bugs are exterminated so perhaps we will get a release soon leave a response on your thoughts of this

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

in the poll above or as a response


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2017)

_Steam Portable
_
Holy fuck i've wanted this and only this all my life.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 23, 2017)

VinLark said:


> _Steam Portable
> _
> Holy fuck i've wanted this and only this all my life.


youve never noticed it? :o anyways im working on merging everything into one big project called PortableEverything. anyways if you have an ideas or suggestions feel free to let me know.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 24, 2017)

keep in mind i will be uploading and deleting files from the repository to check things like updates and such. they are likely to be buggy so do not download these until a release is made.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 30, 2017)

release v1 yay

allows downloading binaries from my repositories (all things ive released)

allows removing binaries

all binaries can coexist in harmony

all binaries are now easier to use

binaries now have options to download needed .dll files (specificly for obs portable)

all projects have been merged into the PortableEverything project feel free to download and put with all my projects.

if you have multiple folders for multiple projects choose update from each of them and feel free to move them all to one folder now  HARMONY FOR ALL.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

keep in mind all my other project threads will be for the most part dead and all future releases will be given here :^) the current projects you can download with this are:

MinecraftPortable
OBSPortable
KaeruSetupPortable
SteamPortable

and more to come


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 30, 2017)

update v2 - release all projects now include an option to download other projects so choose update now if you havent yet or did with v1


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 2, 2017)

update v3: added Cemu to the list of binaries able to be downloaded
removed updating other binaries from inside the suite for now
all included dll's are 64-Bit for now
added a Project Kaeru Setup


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 2, 2017)

quick update to cemu portable in regard to it not extracting the file properly (i accidently left old paths while editing)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

note: for anyone using older programs of mine choose update for the latest fixes and additions as im moving away from working on the old repositories and im moving to one huge collection where everything exists in harmony. if you have one or more of the projects just choose update from the menu and everything will automatically be moved to match the format needed for the new binaries and then it will automatically download.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also feel free to merge the projects into one folder afterwords :o


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 2, 2017)

Something new im working on: LastPass Portable (update so far: a success all around. nsis archives tend to be portable more times than not (essentially it will work the same way as steam portable))


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 2, 2017)

It seems theres a running trend with nsis executable archives: they can easily be made portable but often require re-login when switching computers. makes it alot harder to make something truly portable :/


----------



## hii915 (Apr 2, 2017)

could executing .jar files be possible in the future?  Good job! using steam portable atm


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 2, 2017)

someone asked me to do adobe creative


hii915 said:


> could executing .jar files be possible in the future?  Good job! using steam portable atm


well yea. jPortable does that already but i could make you a batch file that executes the jar with jPortable automatically if you want.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

so someone asked me to do adobe creative cloud. @[email protected] nothing about this program is portable so far. if someone could provide the install files i could look into it. but meh.


----------



## hii915 (Apr 2, 2017)

I did not know about jportable, thanks!  You can do it if you want but it's not necessary.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 2, 2017)

hii915 said:


> I did not know about jportable, thanks!  You can do it if you want but it's not necessary.


save the following lines in openwithjava.bat: (only the lines with # but take the sign out before you save)
# :LOOP
# if "%~1"=="" exit
change this to java64 if youre on 64bit pc (dont save this line)
# echo start "%CD%\commonfiles\java\bin\javaw.exe" "%~1" > run.bat
# echo exit >> run.bat
# start run.bat
# del run.bat
# shift
# goto LOOP
then drag the .jar(s) onto this (put this in the portable everything directory also youll need to run minecraft portable and choose default first as im too lazy to make a brand new java installer right now)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 2, 2017)

New addition to the suite: Lastpass portable ^~^

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

just keep in mind: im good at rapid protoyping not so much at the actual programming part.so i guess its alot like yandere simulator in terms of stability? but i dont modify the actual programs themselves so everything should work fine minus a few menu bugs or such


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 4, 2017)

new addition: QTEMUPortable ^~^ for all your vm needs


----------



## Slattz (Apr 4, 2017)

Suggestion: For this part of the scripts, insteaad of using the 'TURN OFF CAPS' nag, you can just do this:


```
(cemu script example)

if /I "%choice%"=="a" goto DLLDOWNLOADERCHECK
if /I "%CHOICE%"=="b" goto PORTABLEEVERYTHING
```

Using /I does a case insensitive string comparison so it doesn't matter if it's in caps or not 

Anyway, great work!


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 5, 2017)

Slattz said:


> Suggestion: For this part of the scripts, insteaad of using the 'TURN OFF CAPS' nag, you can just do this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


lol thats just what happens when you reuse code xD its a remnant from when i had to use %arch:~2,2% it wouldnt work without the i in the scenario i used it in. the ~ is the wavy thingy btw.


----------



## hii915 (Apr 5, 2017)

qemu is not working, here is my error:


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 5, 2017)

also would anybody be able to tell me where qtemu writes its config? ive checked everywhere. it loads the config across different installs so i know its somewhere.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hii915 said:


> qemu is not working, here is my error:
> View attachment 83401


read error means its not reading the file properly. it has nothing to do with qemu yet.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hii915 said:


> qemu is not working, here is my error:
> View attachment 83401



turns out its not me but sourceforge: https://sourceforge.net/

i hope i didnt accidently ddos sourceforge @[email protected]

well sites back up. try again now.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

anyways. i have 2 suggestions for everyone. 1. maybe find out where qtemu saves config? that would help me alot. and 2. suggest new projects im very bored lol.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also i like how someone was like "no. i want it now" =w= noice


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 14, 2017)

new update ! cemu portable launcher now uses cemu 1.7.4d (aka the botw build) if you already have the build just choose update otherwise you can download it with the portable everything suite ! dont worry about your saves as they are safely copied over ^~^

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

oh and note: after update choose upgrade to update the build used (i dont have a better system at the moment)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

some things to look foreword to in future updates (aka soon(tm)): options to automatically import saves or installs (such as moving a whole steam directory or copying minecraft saves from pc to usb ^~^) also i might put in a message of the day feature (similar to kodi) and maybe even give out codes for those who use my programs regurarly (such as a steam code being displayed on launch)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and by on launch i mean in a "nag" bar likely on row 2 or above the choice bar. i can even set it so it doesnt show a space if no word of the day exists !

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hii915 said:


> qemu is not working, here is my error:
> View attachment 83401


so sourceforge has been back up for awhile. have you tested it out? how is it?


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 14, 2017)

next to be added to the list: PortableTor ^^


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 14, 2017)

new addition tor browser: download it from the suite now (if you dont have the suite you can download it by pressing be in the menu of any program i made (if b isnt an option choose update and then it should be in like 5 secs or so)) ^~^ (btw dont worry about it taking long after extraction its just moving the files into place)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

on a side note: i internet through usb so alot of things break for me. but does the wget.exe downloader break on anyone elses install? (also the suite is updated to v4 i forgot i had this on disk) turns out the one on releases was v1 :0

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

update v2 for qtemu (fixed a minor bug no need for update unless you want to)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 15, 2017)

new update: ability to write quicklaunchers for: cemu, lastpass, minecraft, obs, qtemu, steam and tor
if you have any of these programs update from the menu and it'll be option "c" to write a quicklauncher

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also ive noted that cemu and obs open a seperate window when updating and i have plans to fix this

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

note: i now am using visual studio making it alot easier to code and upload to github (minus the cursed vs folder that wont delete ;-; )

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also: if anyone has something they want done i can look into it !


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 16, 2017)

update to project kaeru setup portable: now with ips patches (the luma 7.0 way) sadly their is no in in menu updater so you will have to delete kaeru setup portable and redownload using the suite


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 16, 2017)

huge update in my eyes: the suite can now update launchers to make for an easier experience in updating ! first you will have to go in each app and update them before you can use this feature tho as the old launchers dont have "hooks" to the update checker in the suite


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 18, 2017)

note: update to the suite. if you have v6 the updater is broken but v7 fixes this if you have v6 youll have to redownoad from the site and update but if you have v5 or below you can just update. choose about to see your version. changes to the suite: you can now update programs (soon(tm) mass deletion) you can also view info on each of them from inside the program (internet is required as it pulls the info text from my github)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

update: made the thread more bearable to read

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MarioMasta64 said:


> lol thats just what happens when you reuse code xD its a remnant from when i had to use %arch:~2,2% it wouldnt work without the i in the scenario i used it in. the ~ is the wavy thingy btw.


i just realized what this meant ! this is wonderful


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 18, 2017)

my signature is now a meme. deal with it


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 21, 2017)

new updates: for the suite: no longer shows dll downloader in updates (and launchers as they use the same framework) as its not in the main repository it wont know where to look for it. it can stilll be launched from apps that require it.
appdata fix: applicable programs: obs, minecraft, steam (whaddya know its the 3 that started this all)
i noticed this problem while playing my steam games. relative pathing doesnt work for appdata

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

id advise anyone using the programs update now to avoid the appdata blackhole

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

if anyone has a project they would like me to do im willing to look into it


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 21, 2017)

heres a prototype for how the message of the day feature will work. keep in mind this is only a prototype and feel free to tell me how it is and any changes that will be made, i also plan on making an update to all binaries to make them show less to no text when downloading stuff the less text is demonstrated here

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

how it works: a file is downloaded named index.txt which contains the filenames of text files to download. this file is deleted after use. if the file is not detected the previously downloaded files are used. if neither is available then it wont show anything.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 23, 2017)

new update: added more titles to launchers (mostly too update parts so you can tell its updating on slower connections) and objects no longer show as much text when downloading. also try out the note of the day test above and let me know what its like using it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

oh yea. i also fixed issues with pathing. so thats a thing. no more sending steam saves to the void and such ^^"

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i also fixed a few quicklauncher writers


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 23, 2017)

fixed an issue with the launch menu not showing stuff (this issue has been a thing forever howd i not see it @[email protected])


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 30, 2017)

cemu updated to 1.7.5 with better fpe emulations launcher also updated. update now (auto upgrade option is broken for now so drag out the mlc01 and hfiomlc01 from the old cemu directory in .\bin\ into the new one and delete the old directory. I will fix this soon

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

games that work better because of this are ones that depend on engines that simulate things like collision and such. i.e. splatoon, botw, etc...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I'm also still planning on making a mod downloader for cemu


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 4, 2017)

update to cemu launcher: v12 finally figured out what was wrong with the upgrader (for after updating cemu versions to migrate saves and mods to the new folder) and it now works again

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also an update to the steam portable launcher has been made that hopefully fixes the save void. (where things wouldn't save before) same issue as with the cemu upgrader so it should work perfectly after the update: v10


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 4, 2017)

who wants ads and autoupdating features along with instability updates? *-* ill make this the new windows 10

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

on another note I make this on windows 10 and also I'm kidding. I'm just bored here cause no one comments


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 4, 2017)

proof my thread gets no attention.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 4, 2017)

updated cemu launcher. upgrader finally works (unfortunately ill have to hardcode every release but it works) v14 now


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 23, 2017)

I need to get my PC back up ands started so upgrading to 19.0.2 OBS Portable wont be a thing in here unless you have admin (or time to extract the zip into \bin\obs\) sorry for the inconvenience

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

so the update for obs portable launcher will be soon-ish


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 23, 2017)

why not some more portable emulators! Maybe dolphin?


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 23, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> why not some more portable emulators! Maybe dolphin?


theres already one in the experimental section on PortableApps.com

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheVinAnator said:


> why not some more portable emulators! Maybe dolphin?


just about all of them actual. Portable DirectX was a thing too but not anymore sadly


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 24, 2017)

Update Launcher For OBS; Now Downloads 19.0.2 (Now Has Auto-Configiration Option). If you already have the launcher you can click update and then choose upgrade afterwards to get the new version. if you don't have it you can download it using my suite

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheVinAnator said:


> why not some more portable emulators! Maybe dolphin?


I made portable QT-Emu that counts sorta(?) and Portable Cemu. I guess portable dolphin could be a thing I could do but it has waaaay too many dependencies. I'm planning portable citra when I can figure out how to reroute the saves

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

one think I can think of is any emulator that typically needs vcredist id be willing to make a launcher for. also anything that uses an nsis launcher.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

btw id recommend donating to cemu, citra, tor-project, https://eternallybored.org/misc/wget/ the paypal on this page itd take forever to download without this. and many other things I include here. keep the projects alive ^~^


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 27, 2017)

Updated Following Launchers: Steam, Minecraft, LastPass. Reason: Put "" In The Wrong Places.
So Make Sure To Update (Also Copy Data Manually To Needed Folders If You Were Using Releases: [[Minecraft v8]]; ".minecraft" And "java" To "\data\minecraft\" [[Steam v10]]; Anything Resembling A Game Title To "\data\appdata\" and [[LastPass v7]]; "lastpass" to "\data\lastpass\" To Access Where All This Would Be Type %appdata% In Explorer. Previous Versions Shouldn't Be Affected)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I'm thinking of maybe adding OBS Classic support for the launcher; Would anyone want that?


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 29, 2017)

welp I'm bored so imma make some bug fixes in various programs and such ;P theyre all minor bugs I kinda laid off for a bit so you probably never notice them but I sometimes do.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 30, 2017)

update: cemu launcher now gets 1.8.0
if you have an older version use update and upgrade
if not you can download using the suite


----------



## Saint_Kaiser (Jun 1, 2017)

Pretty cool, is there a gui coming in the future, or linux support?


----------



## boomario (Jun 1, 2017)

At least in Dolphin you can place a empty portable.txt file with the .exe and all the configurations will be stored in his own folder, without documents and everything like. About other dependencies there is not much you can do except include some necessaries .dlls and will work for most users with modern OS.
Nice program, BTW.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 3, 2017)

Saint_Kaiser said:


> Pretty cool, is there a gui coming in the future, or linux support?


[BANNED]

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Saint_Kaiser said:


> Pretty cool, is there a gui coming in the future, or linux support?


no gui. I do batch. and no Linux. I run windows. and Linux needs so many more dependencies

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



boomario said:


> At least in Dolphin you can place a empty portable.txt file with the .exe and all the configurations will be stored in his own folder, without documents and everything like. About other dependencies there is not much you can do except include some necessaries .dlls and will work for most users with modern OS.
> Nice program, BTW.


that's similarly what I did with cemu portable. it still saves to documents tho. also a portableapps version exists

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



boomario said:


> At least in Dolphin you can place a empty portable.txt file with the .exe and all the configurations will be stored in his own folder, without documents and everything like. About other dependencies there is not much you can do except include some necessaries .dlls and will work for most users with modern OS.
> Nice program, BTW.


by still saving I meant for dolphin. cemu saves in its own folder

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I added a portable version of Visual Studio Code BTW its PoC but works as far as ive tested. no fancy gui yet. download using the suite or straight from the repo if you want. (yes I know the way I download the file is kinda cancer)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 3, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> why not some more portable emulators! Maybe dolphin?


on second thought I could probably do dolphin. it does like to save to documents. only thing is the .dll files are super hard. itd be nice if someone had a copy of directx portable .paf.exe on there pc that they could give me :/


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 3, 2017)

Update to Visual Studio Code Portable Launcher PoC if you downloaded the program before you can use the suite to delete and redownload it if not you can use the suite to download it; changes: cleaner directory storage. few bug fixes. also if you had the first version of the PoC use "u" to migrate your files after update.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> on second thought I could probably do dolphin. it does like to save to documents. only thing is the .dll files are super hard. itd be nice if someone had a copy of directx portable .paf.exe on there pc that they could give me :/


You should only need the dlls. I don't think there is a directx portable and the dlls are pretty easy to download. I don't know how this works though, so I could be wrong


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 3, 2017)

VinLark said:


> You should only need the dlls. I don't think there is a directx portable and the dlls are pretty easy to download. I don't know how this works though, so I could be wrong


that's the theory. however the .dll have to have a modified file as far as I know as it crashes everytime whenever I gather all the needed .dll even if I get every .dll there is an error and it exits

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

bug fixes to the cia option of project kaeru setup also I added a note saying that its no longer recommended. update at will.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also all instances of Project Kaeru have been changed to Kaeru World as its now called


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 4, 2017)

VinLark said:


> You should only need the dlls. I don't think there is a directx portable and the dlls are pretty easy to download. I don't know how this works though, so I could be wrong


and there was a directx portable and a few projects took advantage of it the main one is dolphin portable 4.0 the only link is to a onedrive account and its no longer available


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 6, 2017)

https://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/windows/ portable soon maybe (not just client but maybe server too) working on it now


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 6, 2017)

update: PoC is practically finished


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 6, 2017)

update: PoC is practically finished


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 6, 2017)

TeamViewer PoC Release


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 6, 2017)

Dolphin please?


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 6, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Dolphin please?


click the first link on any of these search results
https://www.bing.com/search?q=dolph...136db417182e5d66d2c99a7e4&cc=US&setlang=en-US
https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=dolphin+portable&spf=1496787000070
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=dolphin+portable&t=h_
https://search.yahoo.com/search;_yl...table&fr=yfp-t&fp=1&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8
<software your looking for> portable often times will bring you relevant results


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 7, 2017)

working on an opera portable just for fun  its really easily made.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

ill maybe work on a dolphin portable or whatever since everyone keeps asking :/


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 7, 2017)

added a change to the teamviewer host poc so now it wont continue until 7zip closes (only the one being opened to install it not any other 7zip windows)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 8, 2017)

opera is pretty neato. i would highly recommend it :^)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 8, 2017)

as you may have noticed ive been uploading mostly PoC's 1. to try to iron out bugs before release 2. updates would likely more be features than bug fixes 3. laziness + lack of being at the house 4. im testing new setups and ways to do things and seeings if people like it.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 13, 2017)

also i dont know if i posted about it but i made an opera portable PoC


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 13, 2017)

question: what would be the legal stand on hosting "Skype.exe"?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

second question: does skype setup have command line params or am i just being stupid? ive tried /? /help /h and all of them dont bring up anything (or at the very least not before the login to library pc prompt)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

third question: im thinking of using portable apps version to install it but then delete the portable apps portion and run my own little setup thingy cause theres so much that can be done. whatcha think?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and also a statement: curse you PE x86 archives

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

first question has been answered(?)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

so imma just go with third. :/ imma make use of the command line params of skype to do some cool stuff :^)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 13, 2017)

anyone willing to help me see whats wrong with this?


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 14, 2017)

if "%ps"=="yes" set "start=%start% /password:%password%"
     ^^^

if "%ps%"=="yes" set "start=%start% /password:%password%"
     ^^^^
such a simple correction fixed everything

https://stackoverflow.com/questions...-errors-out-as-syntax-error/44534056#44534056


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Jun 14, 2017)

Bittorrent/qBittorrent. Trying to install that shit as a kid w/o admin was painful.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 14, 2017)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> Bittorrent/qBittorrent. Trying to install that shit as a kid w/o admin was painful.


ill work on it now

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> Bittorrent/qBittorrent. Trying to install that shit as a kid w/o admin was painful.


:/ dont pirate now. but anyways here ya go


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 14, 2017)

Really useful for running this stuff under Wine, sucks having to install.

Thanks op.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 14, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> Really useful for running this stuff under Wine, sucks having to install.
> 
> Thanks op.


no problem dude. im glad you like it  if you have any suggestions let me know.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

made quality changes to the mainstream programs in accordance to a test i did. 7zip will now run. after close execution will continue. the title section and readme is not required. this will only effect you if you havent ran it before and just makes it simpler to install

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

specificly tor steam qtemu and lastpass

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also qBittorent has been added. plz no pirating.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also for those using the PoC versions of things when the main is released the PoC will no longer be available for download.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

projects im considering turning release after much hours of successful testing: vscode and teamviewer / teamviewer host


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 14, 2017)

update to all projects. updater crashes when offline or github error. fixed this issue


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 14, 2017)

teamviewer is also released now. neither update properly im unsure why. ill look into it sometime.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Jun 14, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> ill work on it now
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Thanks,OP. Hopefully this helps someone else who doesn't have admin privileges.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 15, 2017)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> Thanks,OP. Hopefully this helps someone else who doesn't have admin privileges.


deluge would be better if i can figure it out :/ im working on it eventually.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 15, 2017)

https://www.reddit.com/r/discordapp/comments/68entb/install_discord_on_to_a_portable_drive_possible/ well. i know what im gonna work on next


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 15, 2017)

success so far. got it up and running.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 16, 2017)

discord portable is finished. just need to un-hardcode filenames and figure out if updates are handled kindly.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 16, 2017)

discord portable released. however the next update will break it (the installer not discord) i will fix this easily


----------



## Jayro (Jun 16, 2017)

Nobody has gotten the freeware all NTLite made portable except for one build. Could you possibly make it portable, and auto-update to the latest build each time I want to install it? I believe the link and installer are static, and statically named.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 16, 2017)

new version uploaded that fixes the whole new discord version problem for installing. it should be able to install any version now.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

forgot to take the part that jumps straight to extraction out. sorry yall if you downloaded just now. download again.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayro said:


> Nobody has gotten the freeware all NTLite made portable except for one build. Could you possibly make it portable, and auto-update to the latest build each time I want to install it? I believe the link and installer are static, and statically named.


i can give it a try

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayro said:


> Nobody has gotten the freeware all NTLite made portable except for one build. Could you possibly make it portable, and auto-update to the latest build each time I want to install it? I believe the link and installer are static, and statically named.


would you care to link me the website?


----------



## Jayro (Jun 16, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> would you care to link me the website?


Sure: https://www.ntlite.com/download/


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 16, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Sure: https://www.ntlite.com/download/


b-but... PE x86 archive... well ill see if i can find a way around this

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

it has command line params so i may be able to work with it


----------



## Jayro (Jun 16, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> b-but... PE x86 archive... well ill see if i can find a way around this


What's the issue you're having? o.o

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I have read online that people can't run a debugger on this app because if it detects a debugger, NTLite will close itself to protect it's secrets.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 16, 2017)

Jayro said:


> What's the issue you're having? o.o
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I have read online that people can't run a debugger on this app because if it detects a debugger, NTLite will close itself to protect it's secrets.


the first thing i always try is to see if its nsis (heaven archive) or pe x86 (torture archive)



i did however find out it has command line params

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayro said:


> What's the issue you're having? o.o
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I have read online that people can't run a debugger on this app because if it detects a debugger, NTLite will close itself to protect it's secrets.


second thing i tried was seeing its command line params. but rip screen size is too small. 


is there a way to move a window up and beyond the screen?


----------



## Jayro (Jun 16, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> the first thing i always try is to see if its nsis (heaven archive) or pe x86 (torture archive)View attachment 90270
> i did however find out it has command line params
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


You can always connect to a 1080p TV and read it that way.

*Or rotate your display to vertical. (CTRL+ALT+Left/Right Arrow Key)*


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 16, 2017)

Jayro said:


> You can always connect to a 1080p TV and read it that way.
> 
> *Or rotate your display to vertical. (CTRL+ALT+Left/Right Arrow Key)*


oh god sideways screen feels so wrong. the sacrifice must be made tho

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




took a screenshot & thank god thats over


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 16, 2017)

so i found out its an inno PE x86 archive format. so thats a step in a grand direction

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

got a proper extraction



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

found a succesful way of doing it (still requires admin for now)
:: wget http://downloads.ntlite.com/files/NTLite_setup_x64.exe or http://downloads.ntlite.com/files/NTLite_setup_x86.exe
:: move them to .\extra\
:: wget 7zip
:: wget https://sourceforge.net/projects/innounp/files/latest/download?source=typ_redirect
:: rename "[email protected]=typ_redirect" innounp.rar
:: move innounp.rar to .\extra\
:: install 7zip to .\bin\
:: extract innounp.rar to .\bin\innounp\
:: .\bin\innounp\innounp.exe -q -x -y -dtemp .\extra\NTLite_setup_x64.exe (or x86) using minecraft as basis for pc arch detection code snippet
:: xcopy .\temp\{app}\* .\bin\ntlite\ /e /i /y
:: rmdir /s /q .\temp\
:: set "appdata=%CD%\data\appdata\roaming\"
:: start .\bin\ntlite\ntlite.exe
:: exit


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 16, 2017)

@Jayro done (keep in mind its just PoC)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

even tho its just PoC it should work fine as is


----------



## Jayro (Jun 16, 2017)

Holy crap, you're a machine! I'll test this, after tinkering with DraStic on my Pi 3.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 16, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Holy crap, you're a machine! I'll test this, after tinkering with DraStic on my Pi 3.


funny you say that xD ive been referred to as bot in many aspects.and im only much good at rapid prototyping (making something work and not look fancy but be used as a test) btw its set to x64 as default. since i know you use x64 pcs quite often. i hope you enjoy. if you have more ideas feel free to let me know.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 16, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Holy crap, you're a machine! I'll test this, after tinkering with DraStic on my Pi 3.


feel free to give advice or suggestions im always open to ideas. also feel free to try out my other projects as well.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 16, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> funny you say that xD ive been referred to as bot in many aspects.and im only much good at rapid prototyping (making something work and not look fancy but be used as a test) btw its set to x64 as default. since i know you use x64 pcs quite often. i hope you enjoy. if you have more ideas feel free to let me know.


Yeah, I haven't touched a 32-bit machine or OS since 2012.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 16, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Yeah, I haven't touched a 32-bit machine or OS since 2012.


lol. i think the last 32bit i touched was a win95 laptop i had once.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Jun 16, 2017)

How about KODI?


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 16, 2017)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> How about KODI?


i got 17 hours on a bus with free wifi. i dont see why not. (plus that actually sounds pretty cool)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> How about KODI?


ill work on it later while im on the bus


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 16, 2017)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> How about KODI?


on the plus side i have a success. on the downside ill have to change how the dll files work entirely (i would have eventually) do to 32bit and 64bit dll files not getting along before i release it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

basically ill now have to have .\dll\64\ and .\dll\32\ now to accomadate all the programs


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 16, 2017)

in preperation for my next project i finally made it so 32bit and 64bit dll's goto different folders. update dll downloader portable using the menu (cant be updated using the suite cause its a seperate repository) also kodi portable is coming along very well.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

affected projects are: obs, steam, and cemu. update those if you have them and redownload the .dll files.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i released a poc of ntlite portable btw

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

discord canary too


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 16, 2017)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> How about KODI?


finished it. will test now. will send if successful.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 16, 2017)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> How about KODI?


well. it works.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 17, 2017)

hurray for advertising self projects on the creators websites (with a sprinkle of non-portableapp styled programs left on their site (also taunting a month old post because i was told no and im a child inside)):
https://portableapps.com/node/54411#comment-232434
https://feedback.discordapp.com/for...estions/10671795-portable-installation-option
https://portableapps.com/node/29517#comment-232433
https://www.ntlite.com/discussions/#/discussion/14/ntlite-portable
https://www.reddit.com/r/discordapp/comments/68entb/install_discord_on_to_a_portable_drive_possible/


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 18, 2017)

vscode is now released and has an automatic file mover for both PoC v1 and PoC v2

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

programmed a release with a poc wew. also i sorta fucked it a bit by running the installer while code was running

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

update to teamviewer, teamviewer host, and vscode: launchers now delete the PoC versions of themselves

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

made a release in the suite of kodi poc launcher. feel free to download


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 19, 2017)

kodi portable released. feel free to download using the suite


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 19, 2017)

Dolphin Portable soon(tm) due to many people asking (like 2 or 3 lol) time and time again (and cause its easy lol)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 19, 2017)

dolphin portable here ya go

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i also added the poc to the suite


----------



## migles (Jun 19, 2017)

@MarioMasta64
possible to make an Overwatch\blizzard games portable?
they do have a steam alike bullshit client


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 20, 2017)

migles said:


> @MarioMasta64
> possible to make an Overwatch\blizzard games portable?
> they do have a steam alike bullshit client


maybe. ill look into it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



migles said:


> @MarioMasta64
> possible to make an Overwatch\blizzard games portable?
> they do have a steam alike bullshit client


dont i need a overwatch account tho? i dont own it ^^"

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also: owo. whats this? (not related but gbatemp has a merging fetish)


----------



## migles (Jun 20, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> dont i need a overwatch account tho? i dont own it ^^"


yes, you need a blizzard account (with overwatch)
well. they got free games, heroes of the storm, heartstorm i think you can make that portable and then just adapt to overwatch..
some of them games have a free trial, overwatch had a "free period" some weeks ago sadly :C


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 20, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/OverwatchPhilippines/posts/585959884920367
i honestly dont think i could make this portable without install but ill look into it more later

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

the main way i could do this would let the installer run then copy the files over. but i dont even have an account. (this is why i didnt do adobe suite)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 20, 2017)

ppsspp added to the suite with a special feature: memstick detection. memsticks will automatically be detected and set in quicklauncher mode and a menu will ask which you would like to use in launcher mode. you can type default in launcher mode to use data\ppsspp\ if no memstick is found in both modes it will simply launch using data\ppsspp\


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 20, 2017)

also i made it so it only scans removable drives meaning no annoying insert disc stuff and it wont scan c (i dont see why anyone would have a folder named "PSP" on the C: drive)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i added this as a feature simply because ive always wanted this. and also in case others do as well. also i found a few threads and such that actually want this as a feature so hey. it exists.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 20, 2017)

basically how i make the launchers. more effort goes into them than you think. sometimes even hours and days of research.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 21, 2017)

discord portable poc & discord canary portable poc reuploaded with fixes to how it saves. turns out %userprofile% determines where appdata is and not %appdata% .-.


----------



## hii915 (Jun 21, 2017)

Hey could you add Pokemon uranium?  Thanks!


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 21, 2017)

hii915 said:


> Hey could you add Pokemon uranium?  Thanks!


but thats a rom file. and thats not exactly how it works. if i remember right @Jayro signature has a link to it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

now if only vscode would let me save directly to usb by changing %userprofile% .-.


----------



## hii915 (Jun 21, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> but thats a rom file. and thats not exactly how it works. if i remember right @Jayro signature has a link to it.


Its a rpg maker game for windows so it should work
Link: http://pkmnuranium.weebly.com


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 21, 2017)

hii915 said:


> Its a rpg maker game for windows so it should work


check his signature its there. rpg maker is already portable as far as i know. easy rpg exists too if its not.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also im not going to add it as its been dmca'd and im not gonna host this stuff so i would have no way to download it.


----------



## hii915 (Jun 21, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> check his signature its there. rpg maker is already portable as far as i know. easy rpg exists too if its not.


I tried, it is a msi file that requires administrator


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 21, 2017)

hii915 said:


> I tried, it is a msi file that requires administrator


again. easyrpg maker exists if its not. as ive said before. im not gonna host it so i would have no way to download it. if you are willing to host it i would make you a launcher.


----------



## hii915 (Jun 21, 2017)

hii915 said:


> I tried, it is a msi file that requires administrator


Also easy rpg is for rpgmaker 2000/03 games only and not xp


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 21, 2017)

hii915 said:


> Also easy rpg is for rpgmaker 2000/03 games only and not xp


rip easy rpg. yume nikki is good if you ever wanna use it tho.


----------



## hii915 (Jun 21, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> rip easy rpg. yume nikki is good if you ever wanna use it tho.


Could you expand on hosting it?


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 21, 2017)

hii915 said:


> Could you expand on hosting it?


you have to get your own website to host it or it has to be able to be publicly accessed and directly linked (meaning no megadrive or anything that doesnt link directly to the file)


----------



## hii915 (Jun 21, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> you have to get your own website to host it or it has to be able to be publicly accessed and directly linked (meaning no megadrive or anything that doesnt link directly to the file)


I'll look into that.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 21, 2017)

hii915 said:


> I'll look into that.


come back to me when you can do that. then we'll talk about making it portable.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 22, 2017)

hii915 said:


> I'll look into that.


warning: run this in a blank directory. i just threw it together so there are no features. it will self-delete btw. keep in mind youre taking a risk hosting the project in your github. anyways enjoy. the launcher will be called Uranium.exe in the directory.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 22, 2017)

update to ppsspp portable: forgot to add the code to list the drives if a memtick was detected & forgot to escape some special characters for the quicklauncher

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

basically i just plain forgot to put in a snippet of code. and skimmed over a few escaping's


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 22, 2017)

update to vscode portable: always check code after modifying to make sure you change needed parts. it was all extracting to .\temp\ on new run. sorry bout that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i need to stop working on code at night .-.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 22, 2017)

-snip- looking into it


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 22, 2017)

i just remember that i recently reinstalled windows sooo i dont have minecraft - Skiilaa after the interview

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/278036632731648011/327484495093694464/unknown.png
wew


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 24, 2017)

added skype poc cause why not. has options to set different things and suches.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i was actually planning to install sPortable then delete everything related to it lol. heres that build. (different from release)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





what it looks like when i program + giving credit for search and replace code


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 24, 2017)

update to the obs launcher: now uses v19.0.3. feel free to update and upgrade.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 25, 2017)

so im working on a thing for the cemu launcher. its a mod downloader. https://github.com/MarioMasta64/ModDownloaderPortable/. feel free to test it if you want but what i really need is for people to provide links to different mods they wish to see added.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

so far all i have added is cemuhook for 1.7.3-1.8.0 & cemuhook for 1.8.1+. and i plan to release this alongside my new launcher for cemu. so any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 25, 2017)

im thinking of making each launcher have its own defining feature. ppsspp has memstick detection. skype has debug for commandline. cemu will have a mod downloader. minecraft has multiple profile selection. etc... if theirs something youd like to be added as a feature feel free to let me know.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 27, 2017)

i somehow made it so my file cant be edited with notepad or the first 3 lines (Color 0A & cls & @Echo off) wont work. vscode handles them properly. unsure the reason why honestly but its like some cool little drm lol.


----------



## Roomsaver (Jun 27, 2017)

Portable Skype?  Yes please!


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 30, 2017)

Roomsaver said:


> Portable Skype?  Yes please!


its mosty just a poc with debug features but yea it worls fine 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

gbatemp has a merging fetish. this picture is about a new update coming tomorrow unrelated to the skype comment

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

consider the new cemu launcher im making the pokemon moon of pokemon. and the botw of zelda. completely changing how things work but keeping key aspects.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 30, 2017)

new update to the cemu launcher

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

keep in mind the auto upgrade feature only works post 1.8.1 (v19 launcher) anyone upgrading needs to type "Download-Cemu" & "Extract-Cemu" at the menu


 



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

===================================================  
=                                          Cemu Launcher - v19                                         = 
=                                       Experimental Code Edition                                     = 
=================================================== 
= (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ Upgraded To Cemu v1.8.1                                                             = 
= (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ Automaticly Upgrade Cemu No More Need For Manual Upgrade         = 
= (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ Type Any Labels Name To Goto It (Useful For Debugging)                = 
= (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ Updater Now Hides Itself And Deletes Itself On Completion               = 
= (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ (goto) 2>nul                                                                                = 
= (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ Made It Easier To Set Cemu Versions For Faster Deployement           = 
= (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ Made Code Slightly Cleaner But Kinda Not                                      = 
= (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ Maybe Other Stuff I Forgot To Mention                                            = 
=================================================== 
= (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ Further improvements to overall system stability and other              = 
= (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ minor adjustments have been made to enhance the user experience = 
===================================================

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i added a mod downloader to it btw.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jul 1, 2017)

update to the suite: download no longer shows launchers that exist & update will now auto-detect a launchers line number (newer titles wouldn't update because I had to hardcode each line number but forgot to do the newer ones) also cemu launcher I accidently broke updating by going raw/master crazy its fixed in v20 run "Update-Now" at the menu to force update if you have v19 (you can find out which version you have by choosing about in the menu)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jul 1, 2017)

new update to the suite. ability to download all launchers. and delete all launchers.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jul 17, 2017)

update to vscode portable (v4): somehow i left out the line that says copy folder to and from disk (which made things like extensions not copy) sorry bout that.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jul 17, 2017)

discord and discord canary launchers now have a release build


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jul 21, 2017)

Update to discord portable and discord canary portable (v4): i accidently broke the updater by forgetting to set the version. newest version fixes this. basically you have to type ":Version" at the menu before updating and itll work normally so its not that big an issue. update if you wanna. nothing changed except for this.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jul 22, 2017)

i found an interesting bug in my suite's updater
typing a number thats not on the list will bring up the non-installed titles number
so lets update the non-existant steam shall we? (one of many outcomes)
"an error has occured"
seems my error handler works as expected
also its takes inspiration from the 3ds
but what error?
the world may never know

if anyone finds any other fun bugs or bad bugs lemme know.

also typing a number that doesnt exist in launch mode will open up a command prompt window. spoopy.

nothing to see here. move along.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

if you just now downloaded v17 youll have to redownload the suite. sorry for those affected. (ill make sure to make the next version v18 as not to cause confusion.)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

uploaded a v18 (its just v16 except the download everything option gets rid of .\.vs\ .\info\ and .\note\ left behind) and i made sure to test it twice this time .3.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i plan on taking out the wget updater and making it an optional command as it takes away from how fast the menu launches and doesnt accomplish much. cemu launcher and both discord launchers already have this option. i plan to upgrade all the launchers to a similar type launcher that i call "Expiremental Launcher" which is basically a regular one but everything is held in scripts and is easier to modify along with the ability to launch any label for debug purposes / if a bug is found in order to provide a workaround. it also includes a built-in cmd prompt. it was basically setup kinda like how wii u usb helper checks for updates everytime it launches. now it'll be optional.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jul 22, 2017)

update to cemu, and both discord launchers: fixed changelog (yea thats all. it would crash on startup tho if i hadnt fixed it so consider it a minor update). apparently windows didnt like how vscode formatted it but vs studio it accepted. summary: windows is weird.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

yes plz do that i need that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jul 23, 2017)

working on an force updater for cemu heres a PoC that seems to work.
(its just showing that an update can be force detected it doesnt update anything yet)
feel free to test it and maybe figure out why its writing "http://cemu.info/releases/cemu_1.8.1.zip""  instead of http://cemu.info/releases/cemu_1.8.1.zip like its supposed to

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

updated code:

@Echo off
cls
Color 0A

if exist index.html del index.html
wget -q --show-progress http://cemu.info/
setlocal disableDelayedExpansion

for /f delims^=^ eol^= %%A in ('findstr /ri /c:"http://cemu.info/releases/" /c:"http://cemu.info/releases/" index.html') do (
  set "ln=%%A"
  setlocal enableDelayedExpansion
  set "ln=!ln:*:=!"
  if /i "!ln:~0,5!" equ "http://cemu.info/releases/" (set "ln=!ln:~5!") else set "ln=!ln:* "http://cemu.info/releases/ =!"
  for /f %%B in ("!ln!") do if "%%B" neq "" echo "http:%%B" > cemu_ver.txt
  endlocal
)
if exist index.html del index.html
notepad.exe cemu_ver.txt


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jul 24, 2017)

stackoverflow is a place that turns this:


```
@echo off
cls
Color 0A

if exist index.html del index.html
.\bin\wget -q --show-progress http://cemu.info/

setlocal disableDelayedExpansion

for /f delims^=^ eol^= %%A in ('findstr /ri /c:"http://cemu.info/releases/" /c:"http://cemu.info/releases/" index.html') do (
  set "ln=%%A"
  setlocal enableDelayedExpansion
  set "ln=!ln:*:=!"
  if /i "!ln:~0,5!" equ "http://cemu.info/releases/" (set "ln=!ln:~5!") else set "ln=!ln:* "http://cemu.info/releases/ =!"
  for /f %%B in ("!ln!") do if "%%B" neq "" (
    echo http:%%B > cemu_ver.txt
  )
  endlocal
)
if exist index.html call :add-quote
goto skip-quote

:add-quote
set /p cemu_ver=<cemu_ver.txt
echo "%cemu_ver% > cemu_ver.txt
del index.html
(goto) 2>NUL

:skip-quote
notepad.exe cemu_ver.txt
```

into this:


```
@echo off
cls
Color 0A
if exist index.html del index.html
.\bin\wget -q http://cemu.info/
if not exist index.html goto OFFLINE
for /f tokens^=2delims^=^" %%A in (
  'findstr /i /c:"http://cemu.info/releases/" /c:"http://cemu.info/releases/" index.html'
) Do > cemu_ver.txt Echo:"%%A"
if exist index.html del index.html
notepad.exe cemu_Ver.txt
```


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jul 24, 2017)

so i got the code working and everything and i plan on removing all the "extractthing.vbs" and leave only one universal extractzip.vbs


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jul 24, 2017)

got a working PoC for a force updater for cemu (it'll be an option don't worry) also i noticed that its possible for the cemu extractor to move everything in \bin\ to \ (in weird almost impossible circumstances) ill put in a fix for this soon[tm] along with the force updater


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jul 25, 2017)

new cemu version new build (i removed 2 expiremental features: 1 raw github doesnt work for binaries. only text files. (a.k.a i broke the updater) and 2 changelog. (cmd doesnt like = & many spaces) if it loads immediately after updating you have a broken updater. use the suite to update the program. afterwards you will have to manually upgrade the cemu version again (just remove .\bin\cemu\Cemu.exe relaunch and it'll get the new version) sorry for the inconvenience

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also i decided it would be better to use a update checker feature rather than actually upgrading the launcher everytime. so ill put it in to see how it goes.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jul 25, 2017)

cemu launcher is now able to download the latest build automatically. as long as the link is http://cemu.info/releases/blahblah.zip (this can be easily changed) because the launcher is not able to be updated if it cant find cemu binary (for newcomers that need to update the binary for a new link. yea im kinda thinking too far ahead) i decided to not automatically download and goto the menu first with a message saying to update.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jul 25, 2017)

oh btw. resinstall and reset are temporarily removed (maybe permanantly).


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 3, 2017)

working on code to count installs (when the license shows up)
it pings a server with a hashed version of the device its ran from serial (doesnt do anything yet)
for now it just counts how many times a program is installed and nothing else.
first program added is cemu launcher

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

update: v26 a release after the one i just said. it wont ping the server until after you press enter.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

update to server side: it can now tell if its the same hash and not update the number if it it (nothing affected client side)


----------



## masterwex (Aug 12, 2017)

Hello tried out some of your portables and wow! They actually work! Thank you!

I still need to test out if Opera is truly portable. Chrome has this issue where it doesn't keep it's settings when transferring computers and that concerns me.

As to why I'm here: I used your Opera bat and in a folder named OBS on accident. Now if I try renaming the folder Opera runs but doesn't work at all. Is there a way I can fix this? 

Thank you for making these! I'm using Canary and Opera rn and am going to try out OBS next!


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 13, 2017)

update to cemu portable: fixed the update checker. itd crash if the zip doesnt exist and hang if it did. now it shouldnt do that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



masterwex said:


> Hello tried out some of your portables and wow! They actually work! Thank you!
> 
> I still need to test out if Opera is truly portable. Chrome has this issue where it doesn't keep it's settings when transferring computers and that concerns me.
> 
> ...


yknow you can put all these in the same folder ;P

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



masterwex said:


> Hello tried out some of your portables and wow! They actually work! Thank you!
> 
> I still need to test out if Opera is truly portable. Chrome has this issue where it doesn't keep it's settings when transferring computers and that concerns me.
> 
> ...


and honestly i think its an opera issue. as it assumes its installed in an obs folder(?)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 16, 2017)

updates: obs portable launcher has an update for the new 20.0.1 obs version ;P trying to work on an auto-updater feature for it so you dont have to rely on me as much for updates ;P


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 16, 2017)

im thinking of adding a "message of the day" feature to the launchers. it would display different things sometimes. maybe even steam keys or something. would y'all be interested in that?


----------



## MrCatFace (Aug 16, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> im thinking of adding a "message of the day" feature to the launchers. it would display different things sometimes. maybe even steam keys or something. would y'all be interested in that?



sure.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 16, 2017)

MrCatFace said:


> sure.


inb4 first message is "owo whats this?" and 98th message is steam key.

inb4 second message of the day is "uwu pounces"

inb4 third message of the day is "mmmmm download some juicy toolbars for me kk bb?"

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

oh yea. the quicklauncher for obs works again. it also checks what architecture you have now. so it works on 32bit now :^)


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 16, 2017)

This is actually really cool! Thanks for making this.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 16, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> This is actually really cool! Thanks for making this.


what part specificly lol. its sorts a suite.
also today in the land of developement:



BLE Wireless Moues


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 18, 2017)

Hamachi Portable Anyone 


btw thats not my real ip :^)


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 18, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> Hamachi Portable Anyone View attachment 96084
> btw thats not my real ip :^)


Hamachi used to be the shit for hosting Minecraft servers.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 18, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Hamachi used to be the shit for hosting Minecraft servers.


it was a request. and also im unsure if it can actually be done. it seems to require both a virtual network driver and registry edits :<

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also update: rip hamachi portable. no matter what way you look at it it'll require admin. :<

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

im bored. anyone got any other suggestions for things they want portable?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

tho only these few bits of files (and registry changes) are required to launch it from usb:


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 18, 2017)

so i just thought about something. wget has a continue option. maybe if a file exists (but hasnt been moved yet meaning its not done downloading) i can continue downloading instead of redownloading. but im not sure how well the continue thing works so i might add it later.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 18, 2017)

authy portable :^) ...except the links are dynamic and the page doesnt directly link them...


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 18, 2017)

Make portable roblox so I can play cs go since I'm too poor to afford the real game.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 18, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Make portable roblox so I can play cs go since I'm too poor to afford the real game.


isnt roblox in browser?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i could cycle through every number until i hit the download. theres only like 99 numbers in the last digit alone after all. (authy portable)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 19, 2017)

new update to 3 launcher's: all: added Message of The Day feature. Kodi: Added auto-updater. OBS: Updated OBS Version & Much Of It's Code. Cemu: The MoTD Thats All (Cemu Launcher Tends To Be My Guinea Pig For Code So It Tends To Contain Changes Before Anything Else)


----------



## queendude (Aug 19, 2017)

My instinct tells me that you’re a Jew


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 19, 2017)

queendude said:


> My instinct tells me that you’re a Jew


you have a bad instinct.


----------



## queendude (Aug 19, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> you have a bad instinct.


My instinct tells me that I have a good instinct


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 19, 2017)

queendude said:


> My instinct tells me that I have a good instinct


----------



## queendude (Aug 19, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


>


Should I tell my instinct that it’s a bad instinct just because you told me that my instinct Is a bad instinct?


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 19, 2017)

queendude said:


> Should I tell my instinct that it’s a bad instinct just because you told me that my instinct Is a bad instinct?


either way you put it im not a jew. so idk you choose what to tell it.


----------



## queendude (Aug 19, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> either way you put it im not a jew. so idk you choose what to tell it.


You tell me exactly what you want and I will carefully explain to you why it cannot be.


----------



## orangy57 (Aug 19, 2017)

bruh the portable cleveland steamer? i can finally play while beatin up the bishop


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 19, 2017)

Orangy57 said:


> bruh the portable cleveland steamer? i can finally play while beatin up the bishop


so many innuendos in that sentence .-.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 19, 2017)

so i found a way to do the authy thing using the dolphin archiving code snippit. however... :



fyi current version is v1.0.13 turns out they like to keep multiple versions on the site

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also 183kb/s a new high score


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2017)

This looks really awesome! Can't wait to install it!


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 19, 2017)

JellyPerson said:


> This looks really awesome! Can't wait to install it!


nothing is installed. it all runs portably.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2017)

cant wait to download** it!


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 19, 2017)

JellyPerson said:


> cant wait to download** it!


sure yea xD also nice icon.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2017)

yay thank you


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 19, 2017)

JellyPerson said:


> yay thank you


if theres anything youd like made portable let me know and ill look into it ;P


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2017)

Please make a portable system emulator portable


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 19, 2017)

JellyPerson said:


> Please make a portable system emulator portable


lolwut. you have to pick something specific


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2017)

make project64 portable if you can


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 19, 2017)

JellyPerson said:


> make project64 portable if you can


requires initial install. but i can look into it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JellyPerson said:


> make project64 portable if you can


100% possible:


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2017)

Also, is osu! possible? that would be awesome.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 19, 2017)

JellyPerson said:


> make project64 portable if you can


the entire thing:

```
@echo off
cls
Color 0A

if not exist .\bin\ mkdir .\bin\
if not exist .\data\AppData\Roaming\ mkdir .\data\AppData\Roaming\
if not exist .\extra\ mkdir .\extra\

echo "l" to launch project64
echo "d" to download project64 (first time)
echo "u" to download/upgrade project64
set /p goto="choice: "
goto %goto%

:d
cls
echo ' Set your settings > .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo strFileURL = "https://eternallybored.org/misc/wget/current/wget.exe" >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo strHDLocation = "wget.exe" >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo ' Fetch the file >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo Set objXMLHTTP = CreateObject("MSXML2.XMLHTTP") >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objXMLHTTP.open "GET", strFileURL, false >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objXMLHTTP.send() >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo If objXMLHTTP.Status = 200 Then >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo Set objADOStream = CreateObject("ADODB.Stream") >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objADOStream.Open >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objADOStream.Type = 1 'adTypeBinary >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objADOStream.Write objXMLHTTP.ResponseBody >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objADOStream.Position = 0'Set the stream position to the start >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo Set objFSO = Createobject("Scripting.FileSystemObject") >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo If objFSO.Fileexists(strHDLocation) Then objFSO.DeleteFile strHDLocation >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo Set objFSO = Nothing >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objADOStream.SaveToFile strHDLocation >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objADOStream.Close >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo Set objADOStream = Nothing >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo End if >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo Set objXMLHTTP = Nothing >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
cscript.exe .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
move wget.exe .\bin\wget.exe
.\bin\wget.exe http://downloads.sourceforge.net/portableapps/7-ZipPortable_16.04.paf.exe
move 7-ZipPortable_16.04.paf.exe .\extra\7-ZipPortable_16.04.paf.exe
.\extra\7-ZipPortable_16.04.paf.exe /destination="%CD%\bin\"
.\bin\wget.exe https://sourceforge.net/projects/innounp/files/latest/download?source=typ_redirect
rename "[email protected]=typ_redirect" innounp.rar
move innounp.rar .\extra\innounp.rar
:: is not required to be set. will be set in release
.\bin\7-ZipPortable\App\7-Zip%arch%\7z.exe x .\extra\innounp.rar * -o.\bin\innounp\

:u
if exist project64-latest* del project64-latest*
wget -q --show-progress http://www.pj64-emu.com/download/project64-latest
rename "project64-latest" "project64-latest.html"
for /f tokens^=2delims^=^" %%A in (
  'findstr /i /c:"project64-" /c:"project64-" project64-latest.html'
) Do > project64_link.txt Echo:%%A

/file/setup-project64-v2-3-2-202-g57a221e/
Setup Project64 v2.3.2-202-g57a221e.exe

set /p project64_link=<project64_link.txt
echo "http://www.pj64-emu.com%project64_link%Setup Project64 v%project64_link:~23,1%.%project64_link:~25,1%.%project64_link:~27,1%-%project64_link:~29,3%-%project64_link:~33,-1%.exe"
set "project64_exe=Setup Project64 v%project64_link:~23,1%.%project64_link:~25,1%.%project64_link:~27,1%-%project64_link:~29,3%-%project64_link:~33,-1%.exe"
echo "%project64_exe%"
pause
del /s /q index.html*
.\bin\wget.exe "http://www.pj64-emu.com%project64_link%"
rename index.html Project64.exe
.\bin\innounp\innounp.exe -q -x -y -dtemp Project64.exe
del /s /q Project64.exe
pause
xcopy .\temp\{app}\* .\bin\Project64\ /e /i /y
rmdir /s /q .\temp\

:l
set "appdata=%CD%\data\appdata\roaming\"
start .\bin\Project64\Project64.exe
exit
```


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2017)

you are the masta, mariomasta


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 19, 2017)

JellyPerson said:


> Also, is osu! possible? that would be awesome.


osu doesnt require admin. you can change where it installs by clicking the filename at the bottom and setting your directory.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2017)

Cool, the more you know.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 19, 2017)

launch_authy_poc.bat: (64bit only atm)

```
@echo off
cls
Color 0A

if not exist .\bin\authy\ mkdir .\bin\authy\
if not exist .\data\AppData\Roaming\ mkdir .\data\AppData\Roaming\
if not exist .\extra\ mkdir .\extra\

echo "l" to launch authy
echo "d" to download authy
set /p goto="choice: "
goto %goto%

:d
cls
echo ' Set your settings > .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo strFileURL = "https://eternallybored.org/misc/wget/current/wget.exe" >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo strHDLocation = "wget.exe" >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo ' Fetch the file >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo Set objXMLHTTP = CreateObject("MSXML2.XMLHTTP") >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objXMLHTTP.open "GET", strFileURL, false >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objXMLHTTP.send() >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo If objXMLHTTP.Status = 200 Then >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo Set objADOStream = CreateObject("ADODB.Stream") >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objADOStream.Open >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objADOStream.Type = 1 'adTypeBinary >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objADOStream.Write objXMLHTTP.ResponseBody >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objADOStream.Position = 0'Set the stream position to the start >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo Set objFSO = Createobject("Scripting.FileSystemObject") >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo If objFSO.Fileexists(strHDLocation) Then objFSO.DeleteFile strHDLocation >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo Set objFSO = Nothing >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objADOStream.SaveToFile strHDLocation >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objADOStream.Close >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo Set objADOStream = Nothing >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo End if >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo Set objXMLHTTP = Nothing >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
cscript.exe .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
move wget.exe .\bin\wget.exe
.\bin\wget.exe http://downloads.sourceforge.net/portableapps/7-ZipPortable_16.04.paf.exe

set /a cycle1=1
set /a cycle2=0
set /a cycle3=13

:loop
set /a cycle3+=1
if %cycle3%==99 set /a cycle3=0 & set /a cycle2+=1
if %cycle2%==9 set /a cycle2=0 & set /a cycle1+=1
if %cycle1%==9 set /a cycle1=0 & echo nothing found?
title checking v%cycle1%.%cycle2%.%cycle3%
.\bin\wget.exe -q --show-progress --tries=1 https://s3.amazonaws.com/authy-electron-repository-production/stable/%cycle1%.%cycle2%.%cycle3%/win32/x64/authy-installer.exe
if exist authy-installer.exe goto extract
goto loop

:extract
move 7-ZipPortable_16.04.paf.exe .\extra\7-ZipPortable_16.04.paf.exe
move authy-installer.exe .\extra\authy-installer.exe
.\extra\7-ZipPortable_16.04.paf.exe /destination="%CD%\bin\"
if not exist .\temp\ mkdir .\temp\
:: is not required to be set. will be set in release

.\bin\7-ZipPortable\App\7-Zip%arch%\7z.exe x .\extra\authy-installer.exe * -o.\temp\
del .\temp\background.gif
del .\temp\Update.exe

for %%d in (.\temp\authy*.nupkg) do set authy=%%d
.\bin\7-ZipPortable\App\7-Zip\7z.exe x %authy% * -o.\temp\
del %authy%
xcopy .\temp\lib\net45\* .\bin\authy\ /e /i /y
rmdir /s /q .\temp\

pause
:l
set "UserProfile=%CD%\data\"
start .\bin\authy\Authy%%20Desktop.exe
exit
```

first one the script found:
https://s3.amazonaws.com/authy-elec...n/stable/1.0.10/win32/x64/authy-installer.exe

latest last time i checked:
https://s3.amazonaws.com/authy-elec...n/stable/1.0.13/win32/x64/authy-installer.exe

from my guess id most likely say that this would not transfer between computers (similar to lastpass as it saves computer specific files) but who knows. i havent switched pc's yet so -shrug-


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 20, 2017)

rip:



seems opera portable will never be truly portable.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 22, 2017)

netscape navigator 2.0 portable when?


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 22, 2017)

lots of unreleased launchers:





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

turns out i had project 64 done for months lol


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 24, 2017)

so yea... i plan to remove the MoTD feature. it tends to freeze up and that can get quite annoying. im also changing a url soon 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

dysfunctional as fuck (or rather it was slower than i would have ever expected) takes 15 secs just to load a message from a text file :




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

too make up for it i may give y'all "lightshot portable" also cause im bored.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

lightshot_portable_poc.bat:

```
@echo off
cls
Color 0A

if not exist .\bin\ mkdir .\bin\
if not exist .\data\AppData\Roaming\ mkdir .\data\AppData\Roaming\
if not exist .\extra\ mkdir .\extra\

echo "l" to launch lightshot
echo "d" to download lightshot (first time)
echo "e" to extract lightshot
echo "u" to update lightshot
set /p goto="choice: "
goto %goto%

:d
cls
echo ' Set your settings > .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo strFileURL = "https://eternallybored.org/misc/wget/current/wget.exe" >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo strHDLocation = "wget.exe" >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo ' Fetch the file >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo Set objXMLHTTP = CreateObject("MSXML2.XMLHTTP") >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objXMLHTTP.open "GET", strFileURL, false >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objXMLHTTP.send() >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo If objXMLHTTP.Status = 200 Then >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo Set objADOStream = CreateObject("ADODB.Stream") >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objADOStream.Open >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objADOStream.Type = 1 'adTypeBinary >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objADOStream.Write objXMLHTTP.ResponseBody >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objADOStream.Position = 0'Set the stream position to the start >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo Set objFSO = Createobject("Scripting.FileSystemObject") >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo If objFSO.Fileexists(strHDLocation) Then objFSO.DeleteFile strHDLocation >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo Set objFSO = Nothing >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objADOStream.SaveToFile strHDLocation >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objADOStream.Close >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo Set objADOStream = Nothing >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo End if >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo Set objXMLHTTP = Nothing >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
cscript.exe .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
move wget.exe .\bin\wget.exe
.\bin\wget.exe http://downloads.sourceforge.net/portableapps/7-ZipPortable_16.04.paf.exe
move 7-ZipPortable_16.04.paf.exe .\extra\7-ZipPortable_16.04.paf.exe
.\extra\7-ZipPortable_16.04.paf.exe /destination="%CD%\bin\"

:u
.\bin\wget.exe https://sourceforge.net/projects/innounp/files/latest/download?source=typ_redirect
rename "[email protected]=typ_redirect" innounp.rar
move innounp.rar .\extra\innounp.rar
:: is not required to be set. will be set in release
.\bin\7-ZipPortable\App\7-Zip%arch%\7z.exe x .\extra\innounp.rar * -o.\bin\innounp\
.\bin\wget.exe https://app.prntscr.com/build/setup-lightshot.exe
move setup-lightshot.exe .\extra\setup-lightshot.exe

:e
.\bin\innounp\innounp.exe -q -x -y -dtemp .\extra\setup-lightshot.exe
rmdir /s /q .\bin\lightshot\
xcopy .\temp\{app}\* .\bin\lightshot\ /e /i /y
rmdir /s /q .\temp\

:l
set "appdata=%CD%\data\appdata\roaming\"
start .\bin\lightshot\Lightshot.exe
exit
```

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also my main way of finding out things:
1. <program>.exe /?
2. open with 7zip
3. analyze with uniextract to see what kinda archive it is and get necessary extractors
anyone could do it really :^)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

cemu, obs, and kodi have 1. new url's and 2. no motd so faster loading again. update if you want


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 25, 2017)

added winscp portable :3


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 25, 2017)

i updated the info on the main thread to make things more clear. if something is:
[Latest Update - Script]: May Break With Site Changes But Unlikely As Sites Tend Not To Be Entirely Redone
[Latest Update - Static Link]: All Updates Come From One URL
[Manual Upgrade]: I Haven't Implemented Automatic Upgrades Yet And Will Have To Manually Change URL's With Upgrades
[Release]: Release Build. May Be Buggy. Based Off Code From Other Release
[PoC]: Proof Of Concept May Contain Lots Of Output And Might Be Error Prone (Unlikely Tho)
[Other]: Miscellanious Things I Added Cause Why Not?
Also Skype May Stay A PoC Due To All The Debug Params They're Pretty Cool


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 28, 2017)

fixed a thing that most likely wont cause issues but will produce D:\\folder\eh\ instead of D:\folder\eh\ if on root
only applied to the poc for now


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 30, 2017)

twitch now has desktop client... :^) twitch portable maybe soon[tm]

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also boost mobile hotspot speeds tho (sometimes i get 65kb/s  maybe even 120 if im lucky):


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 30, 2017)

rip, seems they are just downloaders.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 30, 2017)

welp here it goes:
launch_twitch_poc.bat

```
@echo off
cls
Color 0A
title Twitch PoC - MarioMasta64

set "folder=%CD%"
if "%CD%"=="%~d0\" set "folder=%CD:~0,2%"
set "userprofile=%folder%\data"

if not exist .\bin\ mkdir .\bin\
if not exist .\data\ mkdir .\data\
if not exist .\dll\32\ mkdir .\dll\32\
:: if not exist .\doc\ mkdir .\doc\
if not exist .\extra\ mkdir .\extra\
echo "l" to launch twitch
echo "d" to download twitch (first time)
echo "e" to run twitch setup
set /p goto="choice: "
goto %goto%

:d
cls
echo ' Set your settings > .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo strFileURL = "https://eternallybored.org/misc/wget/current/wget.exe" >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo strHDLocation = "wget.exe" >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo ' Fetch the file >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo Set objXMLHTTP = CreateObject("MSXML2.XMLHTTP") >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objXMLHTTP.open "GET", strFileURL, false >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objXMLHTTP.send() >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo If objXMLHTTP.Status = 200 Then >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo Set objADOStream = CreateObject("ADODB.Stream") >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objADOStream.Open >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objADOStream.Type = 1 'adTypeBinary >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objADOStream.Write objXMLHTTP.ResponseBody >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objADOStream.Position = 0'Set the stream position to the start >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo Set objFSO = Createobject("Scripting.FileSystemObject") >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo If objFSO.Fileexists(strHDLocation) Then objFSO.DeleteFile strHDLocation >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo Set objFSO = Nothing >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objADOStream.SaveToFile strHDLocation >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo objADOStream.Close >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo Set objADOStream = Nothing >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo End if >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
echo Set objXMLHTTP = Nothing >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
cscript.exe .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
move wget.exe .\bin\wget.exe
call :select
.\bin\wget.exe "https://updates.twitchapp.net/windows/installer/%twitch%"
move %twitch% .\extra\%twitch%
:: is not required to be set. will be set in release
goto e-continue

:e
call :select
:e-continue

:: echo let the installer run>bin.txt
:: echo select advanced>>bin.txt
:: echo select the inatall location bar>>bin.txt
:: echo copy and paste this into the explorer window at the top and press enter to enter the directory>>bin.txt
:: echo "%folder%\bin\">>bin.txt
:: echo now click select folder>>bin.txt
:: echo click install>>bin.txt
:: echo you are now done it will launch automatically>>bin.txt
:: start notepad.exe bin.txt

:: call :timeout 40
:: del bin.txt>nul:

.\extra\%twitch%
exit

:l
set "path=%path%;%folder%\dll\32\;"
start .\bin\Twitch\Bin\Twitch.exe
exit

:timeout
set /a timeout=0
:timeout-count
set /a loop+=1
if %loop% LEQ %1 goto timeout
exit /b

:select
cls
echo Twitch Stable vs. Twitch Beta
echo 1. Twitch Stable
echo 2. Twitch Beta
set /p twitchver="Your Choice: "
if "%twitchver%"=="1" (
  set twitch=TwitchSetup.exe
  exit /b
)
if "%twitchver%"=="2" (
  set twitch=TwitchBetaSetup.exe
  exit /b
)
goto select
```


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 30, 2017)

launch_skype_poc.bat:



skype email:



"oh no"
(btw this is the last msi installer any new versions will be the new installer and probably wont be made portable)




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




they do however not match. so it may be supported for a bit longer. but yea. the end is nigh.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

anyways i updated the skype binary (maybe it will still be supported):


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 30, 2017)

so apparently i broke the updater somehow :^) but anyways i fixed it: update v30 to CemuPortable (basically it wouldnt move everything up a directory so it wouldnt replace the old cemu and just delete the temp folder and is done with it)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Sep 14, 2017)

winscp portable poc updated with new update checking stuff:



The site now has "Re" archives linked that don't exist. I don't get it but hey updated.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

oh yea, i added things to download putty and winscppwd (a password recovery for winscp) and it now goes back to menu to make things easier.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

it also shouldn't download release candidate builds anymore (maybe?)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Oct 16, 2017)

seems my updater for cemu, kodi, project64, and winscp are going real nice uwu
[screenshot of winscp updater just cause i happened to be updating]



btw, since im able to detect the readme's before anything should i add in it to download and show the user the readme? (maybe in cmd or maybe in notepad or maybe just download it)
[i honestly didnt expect the scripted updaters (downloads webpages and scans lines with some logic or so) to work so well tbh]


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Oct 16, 2017)

so after a bit of thought i decided to work on my own little text reader (for more lines than cmd can show) with next back and exit and maybe more, if it goes well the first place ill test it in is winscp portable


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Oct 16, 2017)

id say the text reader portion is coming along nicely: https://old-school-gamer.tk/batch/text-reader/releases/
latest is alpha-1.0 which can read in the files echo them and tell how many lines is in it and output specific lines (not implemented yet [it can be everything is their minus the logic] but is the main factor of finishing the scroll option)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Oct 22, 2017)

new update to discord portable launcher:



jokes aside i added appdata deletion to the uninstall option of discord and discord canary (id add ptb if someone could give me a download link probs)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Oct 23, 2017)

update to WinSCP Portable
remember when i mentioned a text editor to view the readme before the download, well i added that now. update if you wanna. use tu to download the batch-read script if you want otherwise just proceed as normal.
if batch-read.bat doesnt exist it continues just as it used to: 


if batch-read.bat does exist it opens up a text reader:



if you want to see the text reader itself goto https://old-school-gamer.tk/batch/text-reader/


----------



## Gforce78 (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks OP downloading steam at uni right now! (Although it does seem to be taking ages to install...)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Oct 31, 2017)

Gforce78 said:


> Thanks OP downloading steam at uni right now! (Although it does seem to be taking ages to install...)


thats a steam issue lol, and np.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Nov 14, 2017)

im currently working on trying to get this project ported-ish to linux. if all goes well there may be a minecraft portable port coming (sadly i cant find an updated source of wget for linux as the site points to a 404 so im using a wayback archive version, take that as you will, also because java requires a timed-key to download i have rehosted the packages, also take that as you will.)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i could use curl but i dont like its ui :/ yall want curl?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i say its pretty successful ;P

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Nov 14, 2017)

just one issue: no matter what i do i cant seem to redirect $HOME ive tried:

```
# this
setenv HOME=$PWD/home

# this too
export HOME=$PWD/home

# and this
chown $USER:$USER ./home/
chmod 700 ./home/
usermod --home ./home/

# $PWD/home as well
```

any ideas?


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Nov 14, 2017)

seems i cant do this without writing a file on pc on the computer... i could backup the user's file and put a new one there but bleh. that leaves many unwanted bugs that can happen. i dont exactly want to write $PWD/home but it seems to be the only way to do this..


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Nov 14, 2017)

this is what PortableEverything - Linux Edition would look like. not so pretty :c


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Nov 14, 2017)

got redirection working turns out its really simple in java 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

first linux portable app 
launch_minecraft_poc.sh

```
#!/bin/sh

clear

# grep -q -F 'export PATH=$PWD/bin:$PATH' ~/.bashrc || echo 'export PATH=$PWD/bin:$PATH' >> ~/.bashrc
# grep -q -F 'export HOME=$PWD/home' ~/.bashrc || echo 'export PATH=$PWD/bin:$PATH' >> ~/.bashrc
# ~/.bashrc

# export PATH=$PWD/bin:$PATH
# export HOME=$PWD/home

# setenv PATH=$PWD/bin:$PATHHOME=$PWD/home

# setenv HOME=$PWD/home

# export HOME=$PWD/home

# export JAVA_HOME=$PWD/home

if [ ! -d ./home/ ]; then
   mkdir ./home/
fi

if [ ! -d ./extra/ ]; then
   mkdir ./extra/
fi

make_temp_dir() {
   if [ ! -d ./temp/ ]; then
       mkdir ./temp/
   fi
}

remove_temp_dir() {
   if [ -d ./temp/ ]; then
       rm -r ./temp/
   fi
}

check_wget() {
   if [ ! -f ./bin/wget ]; then
       download_wget
   fi
}

download_wget() {
   curl https://web.archive.org/web/20100514091027/http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/wget/wget-latest.tar.gz -o ./extra/wget-latest.tar.gz
   extract_wget
   remove_temp_dir
}

extract_wget() {
   make_temp_dir
   if [ -f ./bin/pv ]; then
       ./bin/pv ./extra/wget-latest.tar.gz | tar zxC ./temp/
       build_wget
   else
       download_pv
       extract_wget
   fi
}

build_wget() {
   ./temp/wget-1.12/configure --prefix=$PWD && make && make install
}

check_pv() {
   if [ ! -f ./bin/pv ]; then
       download_pv
   fi
}

download_pv() {
   echo pv downloader not implemented
}

check_java() {
   if [ -f ./bin/java ]; then
       java -version
    else
       download_java
       check_java
    fi
}

download_java() {
   if [ "$arch" = "64" ]; then
       ./bin/wget -O ./extra/jre-8u151-linux-x64.tar.gz http://old-school-gamer.tk/misc/jre-8u151-linux-x64.tar.gz
   else
       ./bin/wget -O ./extra/jre-8u151-linux-i586.tar.gz http://old-school-gamer.tk/misc/jre-8u151-linux-i586.tar.gz
   fi
   remove_temp_dir
   extract_java
}

extract_java() {
   make_temp_dir
   if [ "$arch" = "64" ]; then
       ./bin/pv ./extra/jre-8u151-linux-x64.tar.gz | tar zxC $PWD/temp/;
   else
       ./bin/pv ./extra/jre-8u151-linux-i586.tar.gz | tar zxC $PWD/temp/;
   fi
   copy_java
}

copy_java() {
   if [ -d ./temp/jre1.8.0_151/ ]; then
       cp -rp ./temp/jre1.8.0_151/* ./
   fi
}

check_os() {
   export arch="$(getconf LONG_BIT)"
}

check_minecraft() {
   if [ ! -f ./home/Minecraft.jar ]; then
       ./bin/wget -O ./home/Minecraft.jar http://s3.amazonaws.com/Minecraft.Download/launcher/Minecraft.jar
       check_minecraft
   else
       cd ./bin/
       java -jar -Duser.home=$PWD/../home ../home/Minecraft.jar
   fi
}

remove_temp_dir
check_wget
check_pv
check_os
check_java
echo $arch
echo $PATH
echo $HOME
check_java
check_minecraft
```

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

it seems to have issues with ./temp/ sometimes with deleting. trying to figure it out.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

youll need this btw: rename it pv and place it in ./bin/ and give it executable permissions.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

fixed


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Nov 14, 2017)

a nice little menu + ./temp/ fix and proper home folder :^)


 

```
#!/bin/sh

clear

if [ ! -d ./home/ ]; then
   mkdir ./home/
fi

if [ ! -d ./extra/ ]; then
   mkdir ./extra/
fi

make_temp_dir() {
   if [ ! -d ./temp/ ]; then
       mkdir ./temp/
   fi
}

remove_temp_dir() {
   if [ -d ./temp/ ]; then
       rm -r -f ./temp/
   fi
}

check_wget() {
   if [ ! -f ./bin/wget ]; then
       download_wget
   fi
}

download_wget() {
   curl https://web.archive.org/web/20100514091027/http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/wget/wget-latest.tar.gz -o ./extra/wget-latest.tar.gz
   extract_wget
   remove_temp_dir
}

extract_wget() {
   make_temp_dir
   if [ -f ./bin/pv ]; then
       ./bin/pv ./extra/wget-latest.tar.gz | tar zxC ./temp/
       build_wget
   else
       download_pv
       extract_wget
   fi
}

build_wget() {
   ./temp/wget-1.12/configure --prefix=$PWD && make && make install
}

check_pv() {
   if [ ! -f ./bin/pv ]; then
       download_pv
   fi
}

download_pv() {
   echo pv downloader not implemented
}

check_java() {
   if [ -f ./bin/java ]; then
       java -version
    else
       download_java
       check_java
    fi
}

download_java() {
   if [ "$arch" = "64" ]; then
       ./bin/wget -O ./extra/jre-8u151-linux-x64.tar.gz http://old-school-gamer.tk/misc/jre-8u151-linux-x64.tar.gz
   else
       ./bin/wget -O ./extra/jre-8u151-linux-i586.tar.gz http://old-school-gamer.tk/misc/jre-8u151-linux-i586.tar.gz
   fi
   remove_temp_dir
   extract_java
}

extract_java() {
   make_temp_dir
   if [ "$arch" = "64" ]; then
       ./bin/pv ./extra/jre-8u151-linux-x64.tar.gz | tar zxC $PWD/temp/;
   else
       ./bin/pv ./extra/jre-8u151-linux-i586.tar.gz | tar zxC $PWD/temp/;
   fi
   copy_java
}

copy_java() {
   if [ -d ./temp/jre1.8.0_151/ ]; then
       cp -rp ./temp/jre1.8.0_151/* ./
   fi
}

check_os() {
   export arch="$(getconf LONG_BIT)"
}

check_minecraft() {
   if [ ! -f ./home/Minecraft.jar ]; then
       ./bin/wget -O ./home/Minecraft.jar http://s3.amazonaws.com/Minecraft.Download/launcher/Minecraft.jar
       check_minecraft
   else
       cd ./bin/
       java -jar -Duser.home=$PWD/../home ../home/Minecraft.jar
   fi
}

init() {
   remove_temp_dir
   check_wget
   check_pv
   check_os
   check_java
   echo $arch
   echo $PATH
   echo $HOME
   check_java
}

main_menu() {
   
   while true
   do
       clear
       echo "~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~"   
       echo " M A I N - M E N U"
       echo "~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~"
       echo "1. Start Minecraft"
       echo "2. Exit"
       echo "~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~"
       local choice
       read -p "Enter choice [ 1 - 2] " choice
       case $choice in
           1) check_minecraft ;;
           2) exit 0;;
           *) echo -e "${RED}Error...${STD}" && sleep 2
       esac
   done
}

init
main_menu
```


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Nov 14, 2017)

currently adapting the suite for linux and...

```
#!/bin/sh

# @echo off

# setlocal enabledelayedexpansion

# Color 0A

# cls
clear

init() {
   # title PORTABLE EVERYTHING LAUNCHER
   echo 'PORTABLE EVERYTHING LAUNCHER'

   # set nag=BE SURE TO TURN CAPS LOCK OFF! (never said it was on just make sure)
   export nag='BE SURE TO TURN CAPS LOCK OFF! (never said it was on just make sure)'

   # set new_version=OFFLINE_OR_NO_UPDATES
   export new_version='OFFLINE_OR_NO_UPDATES'

   # if exist replacer.bat del replacer.bat
   if [ -f replacer.sh ]; then
       rm replacer.sh
   fi
}

# :FOLDERCHECK
# cls
# if not exist .\bin\ mkdir .\bin\
# if not exist .\doc\ mkdir .\doc\
# call :VERSION
# goto CREDITS
folder_check() {
   clear
   if [ ! -d ./bin/ ]; then
       mkdir ./bin/
   fi
   if [ ! -d ./home/ ]; then
       mkdir ./home/
   fi
   if [ ! -d ./home/doc/ ]; then
       mkdir ./home/doc/
   fi
}

# :VERSION
# cls
# echo 18 > .\doc\version.txt
# set /p current_version=<.\doc\version.txt
# if exist .\doc\version.txt del .\doc\version.txt
# exit /b
version() {
   clear
   echo 1 > ./home/doc/version.txt
   while read -r LINE; do
       export current_version='$LINE'
   done < ./home/doc/version.txt
   if [-f ./home/version.txt ]; then
       rm ./home/doc/version.txt
   fi
}

# :CREDITS
# cls
# if exist .\doc\everything_license.txt goto FILECHECK
# echo ================================================== > .\doc\everything_license.txt
# echo =              Script by MarioMasta64            = >> .\doc\everything_license.txt
# echo =           Script Version: v%current_version%- release        = >> .\doc\everything_license.txt
# echo ================================================== >> .\doc\everything_license.txt
# echo =You may Modify this WITH consent of the original= >> .\doc\everything_license.txt
# echo = creator, as long as you include a copy of this = >> .\doc\everything_license.txt
# echo =      as you include a copy of the License      = >> .\doc\everything_license.txt
# echo ================================================== >> .\doc\everything_license.txt
# echo =    You may also modify this script without     = >> .\doc\everything_license.txt
# echo =         consent for PERSONAL USE ONLY          = >> .\doc\everything_license.txt
# echo ================================================== >> .\doc\everything_license.txt
credits() {
   clear
   if [ -f ./home/doc/everything_license.txt ]; then
       file_check
   fi
   echo '==================================================' > ./home/doc/everything_license.txt
   echo '=              Script by MarioMasta64            =' >> ./home/doc/everything_license.txt
   echo '=           Script Version: v$current_version - release        =' >> ./home/doc/everything_license.txt
   echo '==================================================' >> ./home/doc/everything_license.txt
   echo '=You may Modify this WITH consent of the original=' >> ./home/doc/everything_license.txt
   echo '= creator, as long as you include a copy of this =' >> ./home/doc/everything_license.txt
   echo '=      as you include a copy of the License      =' >> ./home/doc/everything_license.txt
   echo '==================================================' >> ./home/doc/everything_license.txt
   echo '=    You may also modify this script without     =' >> ./home/doc/everything_license.txt
   echo '=         consent for PERSONAL USE ONLY          =' >> ./home/doc/everything_license.txt
   echo '==================================================' >> ./home/doc/everything_license.txt
}

# :CREDITSREAD
# cls
# title PORTABLE EVERYTHING LAUNCHER - ABOUT
# for /f "DELIMS=" %%i in (.\doc\everything_license.txt) do (echo %%i)
# pause
credits_read() {
   clear
   echo 'PORTABLE EVERYTHING LAUNCHER - ABOUT'
   while read -r LINE; do
       echo '$LINE'
   done < ./home/doc/everything_license.txt
   read -p 'Press [Enter] key to continue...'
}

# :FILECHECK
# cls
file_check() {
   clear
}

wget_check() {

   # :WGETUPDATE
   # cls
   # title PORTABLE EVERYTHING LAUNCHER - UPDATE WGET
   # wget https://eternallybored.org/misc/wget/current/wget.exe
   # move wget.exe .\bin\
   # goto MENU

   # :DOWNLOADWGET
   # cls
   # call :CHECKWGETDOWNLOADER
   # exit /b

   # :CHECKWGETDOWNLOADER
   # cls
   # if not exist .\bin\downloadwget.vbs call :CREATEWGETDOWNLOADER
   # if exist .\bin\downloadwget.vbs call :EXECUTEWGETDOWNLOADER
   # exit /b

   # :CREATEWGETDOWNLOADER
   # cls
   # echo ' Set your settings > .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # echo    strFileURL = "https://eternallybored.org/misc/wget/current/wget.exe" >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # echo    strHDLocation = "wget.exe" >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # echo ' Fetch the file >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # echo     Set objXMLHTTP = CreateObject("MSXML2.XMLHTTP") >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # echo     objXMLHTTP.open "GET", strFileURL, false >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # echo     objXMLHTTP.send() >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # echo If objXMLHTTP.Status = 200 Then >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # echo Set objADOStream = CreateObject("ADODB.Stream") >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # echo objADOStream.Open >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # echo objADOStream.Type = 1 'adTypeBinary >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # echo objADOStream.Write objXMLHTTP.ResponseBody >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # echo objADOStream.Position = 0    'Set the stream position to the start >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # echo Set objFSO = Createobject("Scripting.FileSystemObject") >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # echo If objFSO.Fileexists(strHDLocation) Then objFSO.DeleteFile strHDLocation >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # echo Set objFSO = Nothing >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # echo objADOStream.SaveToFile strHDLocation >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # echo objADOStream.Close >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # echo Set objADOStream = Nothing >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # echo End if >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # echo. >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # echo Set objXMLHTTP = Nothing >> .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # exit /b

   # :EXECUTEWGETDOWNLOADER
   # cls
   # title PORTABLE EVERYTHING LAUNCHER - DOWNLOAD WGET
   # cscript.exe .\bin\downloadwget.vbs
   # move wget.exe .\bin\
   # exit /b
   echo NOT IMPLEMENTED
}

# :MENU
# cls
# title PORTABLE EVERYTHING LAUNCHER - MAIN MENU
# echo %NAG%
# echo dont worry bugs will be fixed soon !
# set nag=SELECTION TIME!
# echo 1. download a program
# echo 2. launch a program
# echo 3. update a launcher
# echo 4. delete a program
# echo 5. about
# echo 6. exit
# echo 7. DOWNLOAD EVERYTHING
# echo 8. DELETE EVERYTHING
# echo.
# set /p choice="enter a number and press enter to confirm: "
# if "%CHOICE%"=="1" goto DOWNLOAD
# if "%CHOICE%"=="2" goto LAUNCH
# if "%CHOICE%"=="3" goto UPDATE
# if "%CHOICE%"=="4" goto DELETE
# if "%CHOICE%"=="5" goto ABOUT
# if "%CHOICE%"=="6" exit
# if "%CHOICE%"=="7" goto GETALLTHESTUFF
# if "%CHOICE%"=="8" goto DELETEALLTHESTUFF
# set nag="PLEASE SELECT A CHOICE 1-8"
# goto MENU
menu() {
   while true
   do
       clear
       echo '~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~'
       echo '$NAG'
       echo '~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~'
       echo ' M A I N - M E N U'
       echo '~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~'
       echo '1. download a program'
       echo '2. launch a program'
       echo '3. update a program'
       echo '4. delete a program'
       echo '5. about'
       echo '6. exit'
       echo '7. DOWNLOAD EVERYTHING'
       echo '8. DELETE EVERYTHING'
       echo '~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~'
       local choice
       read -p "Enter choice [ 1 - 8] " choice
       case $choice in
           1) download ;;
           2) launch ;;
           3) update ;;
           4) delete ;;
           5) about ;;
           6) exit 0;;
           7) get_all_the_stuff ;;
           8) delete_all_the_stuff ;;
           *) export nag='PLEASE SELECT A CHOICE 1-8' && sleep 2
       esac
   done
}

# :GET_LAUNCHERS
# dir /b /a-d launch_*.bat > .\doc\launchers.txt
# # set Counter=0
# # for /f "DELIMS=" %%i in ('type .\doc\launchers.txt') do (
# #    if "%%i" NEQ "launch_dlldownloader.bat" (
# #        set /a Counter+=1
# #        set Line_!Counter!=%%i
# #    )
# # )
# # if exist .\doc\launchers.txt del .\doc\launchers.txt
# # exit /b
get_launchers() {
   ls launch_*.sh > ./home/doc/launchers.txt
   grep -n '^' ./home/doc/launchers.txt
   while read -r LINE; do
       echo $n:'$LINE'
   done < ./home/doc/launchers.txt
}

# :GET_INFO
# if not exist .\bin\wget.exe call :DOWNLOADWGET
# if exist %launchername%.txt del %launchername%.txt
# .\bin\wget.exe -q --show-progress https://raw.githubusercontent.com/MarioMasta64/EverythingPortable/master/info/%launchername%.txt
# cls
# for /f "DELIMS=" %%i in ('type %launchername%.txt') do (
#     echo %%i
# )
# if not exist %launchername%.txt cls & echo you seem to be offline or there is a problem with the github
# if exist %launchername%.txt del %launchername%.txt
# exit /b
get_info() {
   if [ -f $launchername.txt ]; then
       rm $launchername.txt
   fi
   curl https://raw.githubusercontent.com/MarioMasta64/EverythingPortable/master/info/$launchername.txt -o $launchername.txt
   clear
   while read -r LINE; do
       echo '$LINE'
   done < $launchername.txt
   if [ -f $launchername.txt ]; then
       echo 'you seem to be offline or there is a problem with the github'
   else
       rm $launchername.txt
   fi
}

:GET_DOWNLOADS
if not exist .\bin\wget.exe call :DOWNLOADWGET
.\bin\wget.exe -q --show-progress https://raw.githubusercontent.com/MarioMasta64/EverythingPortable/master/version.txt
cls
set "num=1"
set "counter=0"
for /f "DELIMS=" %%i in (version.txt) do (
    set /a num+=1
:: this line says if num is equal to blah execute this. basically it counts by this many lines it also resets the counter on completion
    if "!num!"=="2" (
       set /a counter+=1&set "line_!counter!=%%i"&set num=0
       if "%launcher%"=="launch_%%i.bat" (set /a new_line=!counter!*2)
   )
)
if exist version.txt del version.txt
set nag="if it wasnt for http://stackoverflow.com/users/5269570/sam-denty this wouldnt work"
exit /b

:GET_NEW_DOWNLOADS
if not exist .\bin\wget.exe call :DOWNLOADWGET
.\bin\wget.exe -q --show-progress https://raw.githubusercontent.com/MarioMasta64/EverythingPortable/master/version.txt
cls
set "num=1"
set "counter=0"
for /f "DELIMS=" %%i in (version.txt) do (
    set /a num+=1
:: this line says if num is equal to blah execute this. basically it counts by this many lines it also resets the counter on completion
    if "!num!"=="2" (
       if not exist launch_%%i.bat (set /a counter+=1&set "line_!counter!=%%i")
       set num=0
   )
)
if exist version.txt del version.txt
set nag="if it wasnt for http://stackoverflow.com/users/5269570/sam-denty this wouldnt work"
exit /b

:DOWNLOAD
call :GET_NEW_DOWNLOADS
cls
title PORTABLE EVERYTHING LAUNCHER - DOWNLOAD LAUNCHER
echo %NAG%
set nag=SELECTION TIME!
:: first number is which line to start second number is how many lines to count by
For /L %%C in (1,1,%Counter%) Do (echo %%C. !Line_%%C!)
echo type menu to return to the main menu
set /p choice="launcher to download: "
set launchername=!Line_%CHOICE%!
set launcher=launch_%launchername%.bat
if "%CHOICE%"=="menu" goto MENU
:: cap output somehow
goto INFO

:LAUNCHERCHECK
cls
title PORTABLE EVERYTHING LAUNCHER - CHECK LAUNCHER
set /a verline = %CHOICE% * 2
if not exist launch_%launchername%.bat goto UPDATENOW
set nag="You Shouldn't Be Able To Trigger This. If You Do Let Me Know. Launcher %launcher% Exists"
goto UPDATECHECK
goto MENU

:LAUNCH
cls
title PORTABLE EVERYTHING LAUNCHER - SELECT LAUNCHER
echo %NAG%
set nag=SELECTION TIME!
call :GET_LAUNCHERS
For /L %%C in (1,1,%Counter%) Do (echo %%C. !Line_%%C!)
echo type menu to return to the main menu
:: typing "]" here opens cmd prompt. spoopy.
set /p choice="launcher to launch: "
set launcher=!Line_%CHOICE%!
if "%CHOICE%"=="menu" goto MENU
start %launcher%
exit

:DELETE
cls
title PORTABLE EVERYTHING LAUNCHER - DELETE LAUNCHER
echo %NAG%
set nag=SELECTION TIME!
call :GET_LAUNCHERS
For /L %%C in (1,1,%Counter%) Do (echo %%C. !Line_%%C!)
echo type menu to return to the main menu
set /p choice="launcher to delete: "
set launcher=!Line_%CHOICE%!
if "%CHOICE%"=="menu" goto MENU
del %launcher%
goto MENU

:UPDATE
cls
title PORTABLE EVERYTHING LAUNCHER - UPDATE LAUNCHER
echo %NAG%
set nag=SELECTION TIME!
call :GET_LAUNCHERS
For /L %%C in (1,1,%Counter%) Do (echo %%C. !Line_%%C!)
echo type menu to return to the main menu
set /p choice="launcher to update: "
set launcher=!Line_%CHOICE%!
if "%CHOICE%"=="menu" goto MENU
call :GET_DOWNLOADS

# :UPDATECHECK
# cls
# call %launcher% VERSION
# set current_version=!errorlevel!
# if exist version.txt del version.txt
# if not exist .\bin\wget.exe call :DOWNLOADWGET
# .\bin\wget.exe -q --show-progress https://raw.githubusercontent.com/MarioMasta64/EverythingPortable/master/version.txt
# # set Counter=0 & for /f "DELIMS=" %%i in ('type version.txt') do (set /a Counter+=1 & set "Line_!Counter!=%%i")
# if exist version.txt del version.txt
# # set new_version=!line_%new_line%!
# if "%new_version%"=="OFFLINE" goto ERROROFFLINE
# # if %current_version% EQU %new_version% goto LATEST
# # if %current_version% LSS %new_version% goto NEWUPDATE
# # if %current_version% GTR %new_version% goto NEWEST
# goto ERROROFFLINE
update_check() {
   clear
   ./$launcher version
   export current_version=$?
   if [ -f version.txt ]; then
       rm version.txt
   fi
   curl https://raw.githubusercontent.com/MarioMasta64/EverythingPortable/master/version.txt -o version.txt
   # insert counter lines section
   if [ -d version.txt ]; then
       rm version.txt
   fi
   # somehow import variable
   if [ $new_version == 'OFFLINE' ]; then
       error_offline
   fi
   # insert math stuff to determine version
}

:LATEST
cls
title PORTABLE EVERYTHING LAUNCHER - LATEST BUILD :D
echo %NAG%
set nag=SELECTION TIME!
echo you are using the latest version!!
echo Current Version: v%current_version%
echo New Version: v%new_version%
echo ENTER TO CONTINUE
pause
goto MENU

# :NEWUPDATE
# cls
# title PORTABLE EVERYTHING LAUNCHER - OLD BUILD D:
# echo %NAG%
# set nag=SELECTION TIME!
# echo you are using an older version
# echo enter yes or no
# echo Current Version: v%current_version%
# echo New Version: v%new_version%
# set /p choice="Update?: "
# if "%CHOICE%"=="yes" goto UPDATENOW
# if "%CHOICE%"=="no" goto MENU
# set nag="please enter YES or NO"
# goto NEWUPDATE
new_update() {
   clear
   while true
   do
       clear
       echo '~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~'
       echo '$NAG'
       export nag='SELECTION TIME!'
       echo '~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~'
       echo ' PORTABLE EVERYTHING LAUNCHER - OLD BUILD D:'
       echo '~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~'
       echo 'you are using an older version'
       echo 'enter (y)es or (n)o'
       echo 'Current Version: v',$current_version
       echo 'New Version: v',$new_version
       echo '~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~'
       local choice
       read -p "Enter choice [ y / n] " choice
       case $choice in
           y) update_now ;;
           n) menu ;;
           *) export nag='PLEASE SELECT A CHOICE y/n' && sleep 2
       esac
   done
}

# :INFO
# cls
# title PORTABLE EVERYTHING LAUNCHER - "%launchername%" MENU
# echo %NAG%
# set nag=SELECTION TIME!
# echo what would you like to do?
# echo 1. Download Launcher
# echo 2. View More Info
# echo back to go back or menu to go back to the menu
# set /p choice="action: "
# if "%CHOICE%"=="1" goto LAUNCHERCHECK
# if "%CHOICE%"=="2" goto MOREINFO
# if "%CHOICE%"=="back" goto DOWNLOAD
# if "%CHOICE%"=="menu" goto MENU
# set nag="please enter 1 or 2"
# goto INFO
new_update() {
   clear
   while true
   do
       clear
       echo '~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~'
       echo '$NAG'
       export nag='SELECTION TIME!'
       echo '~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~'
       echo ' PORTABLE EVERYTHING LAUNCHER - ',$launchername,' MENU'
       echo '~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~'
       echo '1. Download Launcher'
       echo '2. View More Info'
       echo '(b)ack to go back or (m)enu to return to the menu'
       echo '~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~'
       local choice
       read -p "Enter choice [ 1 - 2 / b / m] " choice
       case $choice in
           1) launcher_check ;;
           2) more_info ;;
           b) download ;;
           m) menu ;;
           *) export nag='PLEASE SELECT A CHOICE 1-2/b/m' && sleep 2
       esac
   done
}

# :MOREINFO
# cls
# call :GET_INFO
# title PORTABLE "%launchername%" LAUNCHER - MORE INFO
# pause
# goto INFO
more_info
   get_info
   echo 'PORTABLE $launchername LAUNCHER - MORE INFO'
   read -p 'Press [Enter] key to continue...'
   info
}

# :UPDATENOW
# cls
# if not exist .\bin\wget.exe call :DOWNLOADWGET
# .\bin\wget.exe -q --show-progress https://raw.githubusercontent.com/MarioMasta64/EverythingPortable/master/%launcher%
# cls
# if exist %launcher%.1 goto REPLACERCREATE
# if exist %launcher% goto MENU
# goto ERROROFFLINE
update_now() {
   clear
   curl https://raw.githubusercontent.com/MarioMasta64/EverythingPortable/master/$launcher -o $launcher
   clear
   if [ -f $launcher.1 ]; then
       replacer_create
   fi
   if [ -f $launcher ]; then
       menu
   else
       error_offline
   fi
}

# :REPLACERCREATE
# cls
# # echo @echo off > replacer.bat
# # echo Color 0A >> replacer.bat
# # echo del %launcher% >> replacer.bat
# # echo rename %launcher%.1 %launcher% >> replacer.bat
# # echo start launch_everything.bat >> replacer.bat
# # echo exit >> replacer.bat
# # start replacer.bat
# # exit
replacer_create() {
   clear
   echo 'NOT IMPLEMENTED YET'
}

# :NEWEST
# cls
# title PORTABLE EVERYTHING LAUNCHER - TEST BUILD :0
# echo YOURE USING A TEST BUILD MEANING YOURE EITHER
# echo CLOSE TO ME OR YOURE SOME SORT OF PIRATE
# echo Current Version: v%current_version%
# echo New Version: v%new_version%
# echo ENTER TO CONTINUE
# pause
# start launch_everything.bat
# exit
newest() {
   clear
   echo 'PORTABLE EVERYTHING LAUNCHER - TEST BUILD :O'
   echo 'YOURE USING A TEST BUILD MEANING YOURE EITHER'
   echo 'CLOSE TO ME OR YOURE SOME SORT OF PIRATE'
   echo 'Current Version: v$current_version'
   echo 'New Version: v$new_version'
   echo 'ENTER TO CONTINUE'
   read -p 'Press [Enter] key to continue...'
   ./launch_everything.bat
}

# :ABOUT
# cls
# del .\doc\everything_license.txt
# start launch_everything.bat
# exit
about() {
   clear
   rm ./home/doc/everything_license.txt
   ./launch_everything.sh
}

# :ERROROFFLINE
# cls
# echo an error occured
# pause
# goto MENU
error_offline() {
   clear
   echo 'an error has occured'
   read -p 'Press [Enter] key to continue...'
}

# :GETALLTHESTUFF
# if not exist .\bin\wget.exe call :DOWNLOADWGET
# .\bin\wget.exe -q --show-progress https://github.com/MarioMasta64/EverythingPortable/archive/master.zip
# set folder=%CD%
# if %CD%==%~d0\ set folder=%CD:~0,2%
# echo. > .\bin\extracteverything.vbs
# echo 'The location of the zip file. >> .\bin\extracteverything.vbs
# echo ZipFile="%folder%\master.zip" >> .\bin\extracteverything.vbs
# echo 'The folder the contents should be extracted to. >> .\bin\extracteverything.vbs
# echo ExtractTo="%folder%\" >> .\bin\extracteverything.vbs
# echo. >> .\bin\extracteverything.vbs
# echo 'If the extraction location does not exist create it. >> .\bin\extracteverything.vbs
# echo Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject") >> .\bin\extracteverything.vbs
# echo If NOT fso.FolderExists(ExtractTo) Then >> .\bin\extracteverything.vbs
# echo    fso.CreateFolder(ExtractTo) >> .\bin\extracteverything.vbs
# echo End If >> .\bin\extracteverything.vbs
# echo. >> .\bin\extracteverything.vbs
# echo 'Extract the contants of the zip file. >> .\bin\extracteverything.vbs
# echo set objShell = CreateObject("Shell.Application") >> .\bin\extracteverything.vbs
# echo set FilesInZip=objShell.NameSpace(ZipFile).items >> .\bin\extracteverything.vbs
# echo objShell.NameSpace(ExtractTo).CopyHere(FilesInZip) >> .\bin\extracteverything.vbs
# echo Set fso = Nothing >> .\bin\extracteverything.vbs
# echo Set objShell = Nothing >> .\bin\extracteverything.vbs
# echo. >> .\bin\extracteverything.vbs
# cscript .\bin\extracteverything.vbs
# for %%i in (.\EverythingPortable-master\launch_*.bat) do if not "%%i" == ".\EverythingPortable-master\launch_everything.bat" xcopy %%i .\ /e /i /y
# rmdir /s /q .\EverythingPortable-master\
# rmdir /s /q .\.vs\
# rmdir /s /q .\info\
# rmdir /s /q .\note\
# del /s /q  master.zip
# goto MENU
get_all_the_stuff() {
   curl https://github.com/MarioMasta64/EverythingPortable/archive/master.zip -o master.zip
   ./bin/pv ./extra/wget-latest.tar.gz | tar zxC ./temp/
    unzip master.zip -o -x launch_everything_poc.sh -d ./temp/
   if [ -d ./EverythingPortable-Linux-master/ ]; then
       rm -r -f ./EverythingPortable-Linux-master/
   fi
   if [ -d ./.vs/ ]; then
       rm -r -f ./.vs/
   fi
   if [ -d ./info/ ]; then
       rm -r -f ./info/
   fi
   if [ -d ./info/ ]; then
       rm -r -f ./note/
   fi
   rm master.zip
}  

# :DELETEALLTHESTUFF
# for %%i in (*) do if not "%%i" == "launch_everything.bat" del %%i
# goto MENU
delete_all_the_stuff() {
   find * ! -name 'launch_everything.sh' -type f -exec rm -f {} +
}


# if "%~1" neq "" (call :%~1 & exit /b !current_version!)
if [ '$1' != 'NULL' ]; then
   $1
   exit $current_version
fi
```
-insert blob but hyper sweat fast-
its gonna be a little while


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Nov 16, 2017)

i decided to test a thing: counting backwards:



would y'all prefer to have something outdated but count forward or something new but count backwards for a long time? one thing i could try is setting a release to 10 places in the future and counting back from that and updating every so often? another thing is to find out if theres someway to ping if it exists or find a pattern more easily :/


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Nov 16, 2017)

firefox portable soon maybe?


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Nov 17, 2017)

firefox portable added  download via the suite or get from github repository.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Nov 17, 2017)

btw different versions explained:
57 - everything legacy is supported
58 - legacy is supported, however. they warn that they are legacy and soon to be removed.
59:


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Nov 30, 2017)

Vivaldi Portable added (no extension or password sync due to reasons tho) - sent from vivaldi portable


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Nov 30, 2017)

so an update: apparently extensions & apps get synced  even chrome portable didnt sync apps

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

passwords and logins however dont sync. (you will be logged out everytime)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 1, 2017)

okay, no it doesnt? it cunfuzzles me.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 7, 2017)

so i updated a few things and im testing a new feature  its a mass update feature (will update all launchers you have) its not uploaded yet, just making sure it works first but soon(tm) maybe

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and... i overwrote itself :[ welp time to start from scratch,


----------



## MartinDocNewland (Dec 7, 2017)

Can I ask what this is all about?


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 7, 2017)

MartinDocNewland said:


> Can I ask what this is all about?


read the thread? if you dont understand something specifically you can ask but i dont understand the question.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 7, 2017)

obs updated to 20.1.3
ppsspp updated to 1.5.4
suite updated with expiremental mass update option (9 at menu no option is displayed cause im unsure if it works well, but. in my tests ive had no problems with it,)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

for those willing to test, please tell me if the mass updater works well (it will make updating launchers easier) so that i can make a clear menu entry for all users to see.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 12, 2017)

ppsspp portable update pushed now with: upgrade (removes zip and reinstalls [for upgrades]) & reinstall (just extracts current zip [in case something messed up i guess])

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

vscode now has a reinstall option (due to the difficulty i had reinstalling manually mostly but still)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 12, 2017)

also for that specific person:


 
i also found out why it wasnt extracting obs

this:


 
should be this:


 
and now it works again:


----------



## Lukerz (Dec 12, 2017)

Sorry for being stupid but what exactly is all this portable stuff?


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 12, 2017)

Lukerz said:


> Sorry for being stupid but what exactly is all this portable stuff?


exactly as you said, portable stuff. basically its portableapps but you can see each and everything thats happening in the file as plaintext (since its batch) also because for some reasons im displeased with portableapps.

the second reason is ive had drive failures and wanted to keep my files somewhere i can always ask them so i made them more user friendly (cause im uploading them publicly) and uploaded them to github, one thing lead to another and eventually it became this.

also for y'all here feel free to try out the mass update option in the suite (press 9 at the menu) it will quickly go through all the files and update them per-necessary


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 13, 2017)

vscode updated now with an option to backup the folder (similar to with obs)

because it moves it to appdata and removes it from portable install
then moves it to portable install and removes it from appdata after the program has closed.

so that you can restore it if for some reason it didnt restore like it should have (it should but in some rare cases like your battery dying suddenly or the pc at the library suddenly logging you off)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 13, 2017)

update to ppsspp portable: it now has an expiremental updater so if a new update comes out you should be able to update to it without me having to maually update the version.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 13, 2017)

937996666666666666666666666

if testing goes well opera portable will be a release i use it so much and i see no problem with it)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 13, 2017)

few bug fixes in discord portable (main being that it would try to download .\bin\wget.exe -q --show-progress i typed that twice somehow)
secondly opera portable is now a release


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 13, 2017)

:^) hashed serials of drives to help me to know that at least some people use my stuff. (guess which one is me)

EDIT: i wish my friend would add a database to the server already, but this works.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 14, 2017)

update to ppsspp launcher: it can now detect if a memory stick exists on a usb connected vita (.\pspemu\) if you want this function in the quicklauncher rewrite it with c at menu, feel free to update if you want.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 15, 2017)

added citra to the suite  (3DS Emulator)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also might add something like this for other launchers as well: 


(a batch text reader i made to view readmes before updating or such)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

after exiting text-reader (to confirm you like update) the update continues: 


also the text reader is optional and it will continue like normal if you dont have it


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 19, 2017)

i updated the release page with a nullsoft installer (for those who cant run the batch because of windows being bitchy about it) so thats a thing.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 20, 2017)

i updated the text reader (the one i use for winscp to output the changelog) use tu in winscp portable to update it or get it from here: http://mariomasta64.me/batch/text-reader/text-reader-beta-3.0.zip

now if launched without variables it will open up a file manager where you can select what you want to open

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i also updated the installer on the release page (it has a cute icon and no longer creates an entry in registry)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 21, 2017)

updated cemu portable: now you can view the changelog text similar to winscp (if the text reader is present otherwise it will continue as usual) and display of updates with 6 (v1.xx.x) or even more will display properly now. also i fixed the upgrader (the folder inside cemu 1.11.x is differently named and the old way isnt working) + general bug fixes.


----------



## Smoker1 (Dec 21, 2017)

Suggest adding a GZDoom Variant that can run Brutal Doom Mod, and use a X-Input Controller. So all you have to do is point to the .wad and .pk3 Locations, and you are good to go.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 21, 2017)

y


Smoker1 said:


> Suggest adding a GZDoom Variant that can run Brutal Doom Mod, and use a X-Input Controller. So all you have to do is point to the .wad and .pk3 Locations, and you are good to go.


you say variant, can gzdoom not run the mod?


----------



## Smoker1 (Dec 21, 2017)

I forgot which one it is, but I know with 1, you can not use Controllers, and another you can, but can not Select the Mod you want, only the Doom Game


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 22, 2017)

Smoker1 said:


> I forgot which one it is, but I know with 1, you can not use Controllers, and another you can, but can not Select the Mod you want, only the Doom Game


you are asking me to merge two things?


----------



## Smoker1 (Dec 22, 2017)

Does zDoom or GZDoom allow for Controllers? Just Tested by Highlighting the UVD and Brutal Doom, and it ran. But my 360 Controller is acting up on me right now.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 22, 2017)

Smoker1 said:


> Does zDoom or GZDoom allow for Controllers? Just Tested by Highlighting the UVD and Brutal Doom, and it ran. But my 360 Controller is acting up on me right now.


idk? i dont use it, if theres a specific application you want i can see about it.


----------



## Smoker1 (Dec 22, 2017)

Nevermind. Have to Highlight the Mods, Select the Game, run it, then in the Brutal Doom Menu Options, I have to ENABLE Controller Support. LOL.
But yeah, GZDoom would be a good Program to have.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 22, 2017)

Smoker1 said:


> Nevermind. Have to Highlight the Mods, Select the Game, run it, then in the Brutal Doom Menu Options, I have to ENABLE Controller Support. LOL.
> But yeah, GZDoom would be a good Program to have.


so gzdoom portable?


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 22, 2017)

gimp portable soon (auto updater also created)

update-checker.bat:

```
@echo off
cls
Color 0A
title Gimp Always Updated Version
if not exist .\bin\ mkdir .\bin\
if not exist .\extra\ mkdir .\extra\
if not exist .\doc\ mkdir .\doc\

if exist index.html del index.html
.\bin\wget.exe -q --show-progress https://www.gimp.org/downloads/
if not exist index.html pause
for /f tokens^=3delims^=^> %%A in (
  'findstr /i /c:"GIMP is <b>" /c:"GIMP is <b>" index.html'
) Do > .\doc\gimp_link.txt Echo:"%%A"
if exist index.html del index.html

set /p gimp_link=<.\doc\gimp_link.txt
set "gimp_ver=%gimp_link:~1,-4%"
echo "%gimp_ver%"
set "gimp_link=https://download.gimp.org/mirror/pub/gimp/v%gimp_ver:~0,3%/windows/gimp-%gimp_ver%-setup.exe"
echo "%gimp_link%"
set "gimp_exe=gimp-%gimp_ver%-setup.exe"
echo "%gimp_exe%"
pause
exit
```


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 28, 2017)

vscode launcher can now install a 64bit version if you are on 64bit windows


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 28, 2017)

so github has api: https://api.github.com/repos/<name>/<project>/releases/latest i can find releases in "browser_download_url"

this means some of the github based projects will now have auto-updaters soon.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 28, 2017)

an example:
test.bat (needs wget.exe aside it)

```
@echo off
cls
Color 0A
title GitHub Test

wget.exe -q --show-progress https://api.github.com/repos/jp9000/OBS/releases/latest

:: create file or wont work (do not run on same file)
echo.> latest.txt
:: convert to dos style line ends
TYPE latest | MORE /P > latest.txt

del latest>nul:

for /f tokens^=4delims^=^" %%A in (
  'findstr /i /c:"browser_download_url" /c:"browser_download_url" latest.txt'
) Do > download_link.txt Echo:%%A

del latest.txt>nul:

set /p download_link=<download_link.txt
del download_link.txt
echo "%download_link%"
pause
exit
```


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 1, 2018)

updater woking well for cemu portable :^) update launcher and choose install text reader to see readme's before proceeding.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




yes yes, very well.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 4, 2018)

obs classic coming soon (also both obs and obs classic will have auto-updater's thanks to finding out about the github api) implementing main obs with classic updaters now.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 4, 2018)

it seems to be done, testing now.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

so far so good 




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

finished, uploading now.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 4, 2018)

obs classic added as well  this one is older but doesnt have to copy to and from disc due to its portable flag. obs studio ignores this atm.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 4, 2018)

obs launcher updated again, i found out how to have it save portable rather than copy to and from disc just update and run the launcher and everything will be moved for you (it will be faster to launch too) do not use the old quicklauncher or your profile will be overwritten with nothing when launching the main launcher
after updating launcher choose "c" to rewrite this if you use the quicklaunchers

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

dont update yet,

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

fixed, if you did it when i told you type "Update-Now" before relaunching


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 5, 2018)

i updated the dll downloader with alot more redistributables, so even if steam asks admin to install them say no, they should run perfectly. (minus dx8 maybe)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 8, 2018)

i sort of fucked up the dll downloader thingy (dll files) 32bit are in 64bit folder and 64bit in 32bit folder, fixing now.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 8, 2018)

github desktop portable released


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 8, 2018)

commiting fixed dll sorting now.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 8, 2018)

dll issues resolved  also i now use github desktop portable launcher to commit changes cause uploading through browser is a pain works perfect so far


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 8, 2018)

MarioMasta64 said:


> dll issues resolved  also i now use github desktop portable launcher to commit changes cause uploading through browser is a pain works perfect so far


My god, you spend way too much time on this shit.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 8, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> My god, you spend way too much time on this shit.


lmao, how so?


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 8, 2018)

MarioMasta64 said:


> lmao, how so?
> View attachment 110768


...
Um, it seems like it?


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 8, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> ...
> Um, it seems like it?


hmmmm, whats the point of such?


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 8, 2018)

MarioMasta64 said:


> hmmmm, whats the point of such?


I dunno.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MarioMasta64 said:


> hmmmm, whats the point of such?


Don't you have a job or something, young mortal?


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 8, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> I dunno.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


i have a job, i usually do my own things from 10pm to 3/6am then sleep till my shift.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 12, 2018)

steam portable updated, you can now login with credentials stored in .\ini\steam.ini (using d at the menu to type them in) and steam will automatically login with this even if you change pc's, keep in mind you are storing your password in plaintext, if you are fine with this feel free to use the option.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

if you're using a quicklauncher with steam make sure to choose "c" to overwrite it so you can use the new feature


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 12, 2018)

MarioMasta64 said:


> steam portable updated, you can now login with credentials stored in .\ini\steam.ini (using d at the menu to type them in) and steam will automatically login with this even if you change pc's, keep in mind you are storing your password in plaintext, if you are fine with this feel free to use the option.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> if you're using a quicklauncher with steam make sure to choose "c" to overwrite it so you can use the new feature


That's nice.
Now, where's Adobe CS6 VirtualDJ portable?


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 12, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> That's nice.
> Now, where's Adobe CS6 VirtualDJ portable?


dont you have to buy both of those?


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 12, 2018)

MarioMasta64 said:


> dont you have to buy both of those?


Not VirtualDJ, it completely free.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 13, 2018)

github desktop portable added to have git in path (open in cmd will no longer say "git is not installed") looking into how credentials are stored so you dont have to login everytime, make sure youre quicklauncher is rewritten if you use one ("c" at menu") also looking into that VirtualDJ thing.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 13, 2018)

MarioMasta64 said:


> github desktop portable added to have git in path (open in cmd will no longer say "git is not installed") looking into how credentials are stored so you dont have to login everytime, make sure youre quicklauncher is rewritten if you use one ("c" at menu") also looking into that VirtualDJ thing.


Nice!
I don't know how I'm gonna thank you.
...
If you are going to be in New York, I'll be using it in THE club.
Shh...
It's a secret one...


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 14, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> Nice!
> I don't know how I'm gonna thank you.
> ...
> If you are going to be in New York, I'll be using it in THE club.
> ...


https://github.com/MarioMasta64/EverythingPortable/blob/master/launch_virtual_dj_poc.bat
minimal testing but should work fine, let me know if something is off.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 14, 2018)

MarioMasta64 said:


> https://github.com/MarioMasta64/EverythingPortable/blob/master/launch_virtual_dj_poc.bat
> minimal testing but should work fine, let me know if something is off.


Hell yeah!
Thanks, mate!


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 14, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> Hell yeah!
> Thanks, mate!


change the :l part in the file to this:

```
:l
cls
set "UserProfile=%folder%\data"
set "AppData=%folder%\data\AppData\Roaming"
set "LocalAppData=%folder%\data\AppData\Local"
cd .\bin\virtual_dj\
start virtualdj8.exe
goto mn
```



Spectral Blizzard said:


> Hell yeah!
> Thanks, mate!



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

actually, dont use it yet. :/ ill tell you once i figure it out
the problem is it saves all its configuration folders in the root directory.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 14, 2018)

so yea, don't do anything, I've tried changing everything i can think of, it will save in the root of where the batch file is (i even tried changing the location of the batch file and surprisingly the same thing happened) if you find a way let me know,


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 14, 2018)

skype portable poc updated now with .ini file magic, just cause.
example .ini

```
xxxxxx Removable xxxxxx
"rm:yes"
xxxxxx Datapath xxxxxx
"dp:yes"
xxxxxx Datapath !CD! for current directory xxxxxx
"data:!CD!\data\skype\"
xxxxxx Username xxxxxx
"us:no"
xxxxxx Enter Username xxxxxx
"user:"
xxxxxx Password xxxxxx
"ps:no"
xxxxxx Enter Password xxxxxx
"pass:"
xxxxxx No Splash xxxxxx
"ns:no"
xxxxxx Minimize xxxxxx
"mn:no"
xxxxxx Contact Someone xxxxxx
"cl:no"
xxxxxx Contact Number xxxxxx
"contact:"
```


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 22, 2018)

so uh 2 issues, apparently 1. the suite doesnt download wget.exe properly for some reason, 2. winscp now seems to serve garbage to wget now  first non-existent files on the page and now this.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

the good news in the case of winscp is i can still get this page: https://winscp.net/eng/docs/history so ill see what i can do with that

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

sad thing is now they use "secure" links so no wget auto download for a bit :/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

if i replace https://cdn.winscp.net/files/ with https://winscp.net/download/ and get the version from history i could put it together.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 23, 2018)

progress is happening 




sorta,


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 23, 2018)

more progress


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 23, 2018)

and now to make it do its thing again 




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

:/ the release page does not mention that there is no 5.12.1 wut even

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

well, site still fucking with me but i fixed the issue of that random other thing maybe



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

it works again, and, uploaded to github.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 23, 2018)

since some people are having issue with wget downloading i included with launcher now. also updated to include mass update option. v19


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 24, 2018)

so apparently its not winscp site but wget itself. ill have to figure out when wget became weird now..


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 24, 2018)

or not...? im honestly confused ._.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

on a side note kodi was updayed from v4 to v5 (http://mirrors.kodi.tv/releases/win32/ changed to http://mirrors.kodi.tv/releases/windows/win32/)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 25, 2018)

so I added a much better feature this time 

its for obs portable (studio),

now you have the option to relink sources when changing pc's (if a drive letter changes from D:\ do E:\ it will change the filepaths accordingly) its kinda a clusterfuck of nesting but its as neat as I can think to put it, try it out, I have at least one person in mind who would like this, only removable discs will be relinked, if you for some reason have your sources on A:\ B:\ (floppy) C:\ (hard drive) it will not change it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

this counts for cd-rom as well if you have it


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Feb 9, 2018)

update: added message to old repositories

```
THE PROJECT HAS BEEN MERGED INTO https://github.com/MarioMasta64/EverythingPortable/releases/latest/ PLEASE USE IT INSTEAD IF YOU ALREADY HAVE THE PROJECT CHOOSE DOWNLOAD IN IT
```
also fixed source relinker in obs portable undoing what it did every second time? idk why it did this but its fixed, i also change the .bak version as well


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 23, 2018)

added via github request

 -shrug-

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

btw obs updater not working atm due to a mac quickfix being the latest release. this is known and it should start working again soon. you can always manually extract any obs version into .\bin\obs\ for the moment, itll be fixed when a new obs version is released instead of a hotfix


----------



## Trousle (Jul 8, 2019)

Is it possible for you to maintain the individual projects as well as the Everything project?  I don't really need all that other stuff and just want SteamPortable.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 29, 2021)

its been 4 years (holy fuck) and im finally starting to rewrite the project (finally motivation, albeit maybe 2-3 things a day but still motivation)

the cemu mod downloader repo has new links

authy has been updated so it can get new versions instead of old ones and is no longer PoC
cemu and citra have been rewritten
telegram has now been added

i call these updates "helper edition" because i have a helper program that can do many tasks i want shared between programs so i can stop breaking the code

each function also sets a version required and if the helper version is not high enough a version it will update itself before running the command (for example if i add 7z support)

all of this will greatly reduce the pain of editing things and figuring out i broke zip extraction on literally everything and will reduce redundancy (and overrall size but that doesnt matter much)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Trousle said:


> Is it possible for you to maintain the individual projects as well as the Everything project?  I don't really need all that other stuff and just want SteamPortable.


then you just download launch_steam.bat from the github

wget downloading may be .thats the whole reason for the exe but with the helper update i do it it wont have that issue anymore and i can just trash the exe, currently steam is rewritten


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 29, 2021)

steam portable has gotten a long due rewrite (the 6th thing i added to the suite and by far the messiest, but in turn the easiest to rewrite)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 29, 2021)

vscode launcher no longer copies to and from disk and now has updated urls to download from


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 29, 2021)

helper update for discord & discord canary (although discord canary seems to be weird)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 29, 2021)

obs helper update also changed url generation functions so that it doesnt use github api but the site instead which should fix the launcher thinking mac only updates are meant for it

also im pretty sure i was on the good stuff when i made that relinking function..


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 30, 2021)

MarioMasta64 said:


> lots of unreleased launchers:
> View attachment 96568
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


the fact i no longer have these saddens me

maybe ill remake them


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 30, 2021)

winscp makes a return tho winscppwd no longer seems to exist but i have the "code" in there anyways just disabled
i also reintroduced the text reader


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 1, 2021)

updated opera and now set variables at the beginning of the file instead of before launch to avoid the install process leaving trash behind


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 1, 2021)

project64 updated also inno extraction added to helper functions


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 1, 2021)

updated teamviewer, no longer crashing during extraction


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 1, 2021)

teamviewer host fixed upped and updated


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 2, 2021)

updated dolphin launcher, tho it still uses a static stable binary link but these arent updated *that* often so yea
might add a beta launcher later


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 2, 2021)

lightshot launcher updated
firefox launcher updated and fixed and now can automatically get new updates


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 2, 2021)

kodi portable updated and should work all the time for installing now


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 3, 2021)

ppsspp launcher is now updated with better update code for downloading and still has its wonderful memory stick detection code that will check any removable drives for \psp\ or \ppsspp\ and will let you select which one you want to use (otherwise it will use \data\ppsspp\ in the launcher directory)

for the quicklauncher it uses the first drive found (so you still get the niceness without having to put a number for a drive in) and will also use \data\ppsspp\ if none are found


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 3, 2021)

decided to update qbittorrent next since i wanted to download the new medicat update with it

it can also automatically find the newest version as well so no more outdated and is no longer just a poc launcher

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





ah the joys of many mb download speeds


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 3, 2021)

ntlite updated and fixed up for multi-architecture launching support


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 3, 2021)

github portable updated


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 3, 2021)

vivaldi is updated, is no longer a poc and can now automatically get the updated url (no more hardcoded very old vivaldi version)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 3, 2021)

tor updated, also no longer hardcoded


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 3, 2021)

anyways virtual dj is updated and now will store things correctly and not in root and it no longer uses an old msi


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 4, 2021)

updated lastpass so its working again for the sole purpose of fixing it (ive abandoned last[ass for their decision of "desktop OR mobile"

tho it doesnt even show up on their download page the desktop app anymore just a browser installer app


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 4, 2021)

uwamp updated (i remember when i used it to test my website locally on library computers before uploading it back when i used old-school-gamer.eu.pn and old-school-gamer.tk)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 4, 2021)

now that pretty much *almost* everything is updated and working again ive finally changed the main page

*before:*




*after:




*


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 4, 2021)

qtemu updated and that only leaves 5 left to go

also qtemu is deader than my project was so its gonna stay a hardcoded url


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 6, 2021)

updated all the launchers:
various bug fixes
finally removed the caps lock nag where irrelevant
less hardcoded code (easier edits)
change userprofile and stuff to \data instead of \data\
create library folders on start
create ini folder on start
fix the license dialogue for if the current version is less than 10 (shift over the end by one character)
added programdata (even less clutter)
and carefully went over the code to make sure everything was in order
check if a folder or file exists before running rmdir to avoid clutter from it
and make the code more dynamic and easier to edit

also twitch helper update

accidentally left this in the wrong thread lol..


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 6, 2021)

obs classic updated to make it work and not much more, obs studio is better, also added an option to download the obs studio launcher from it

and with that everything that is not discontinued is updated and more or less working (as in download links removed)

ill work on updating the minecraft launcher next


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 9, 2021)

minecraft launcher updated
it will now use the profile specified in .\ini\minecraft.ini for both launch and quicklaunch (so you dont have to select a profile everytime you run it)
all the old functionality is present and is amalgamated into it
i also made it so java can be updated always when checking for upgrade
basically 9999 for version requires makes it so the helper will update and the java version linked (if i maintain it well) will always be the latest version
no more very old java
if no ini exists the quicklauncher uses the default directory instead

that makes the last of the releases to be updated and only leaves skype poc (which i probably wont update for various reasons) and game maker studio 2 portable (if i can get into my yoyo account it wont email me my password reset)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 10, 2021)

many of the launchers had a broken update process (Update-Now shouldve been UpdateNow)
this has been fixed and is easily updateable anyways simply type "UpdateNow" at the menu if you have an update


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 15, 2021)

apparently i didnt have a yoyogames account and thats why it didnt email

anyways i updated the launcher for it


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 17, 2021)

so now that the project is basically revived and updated and stuff if anyone would like to have anything made lemme know


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 18, 2021)

okay added all the info's to the repo so that the main launcher has info to read and tell you about different launchers

also changed skype poc to skype legacy poc there will be a new skype but without the command line switches (modern skype, the worse version lol.)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 18, 2021)

added modern skype, also im pretty sure it uses windows 10 api to login im not sure about windows 7 id have to test it on 7 later


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 19, 2021)

firefox and tor have been updated to use the -profile switch instead of relying on appdata since normally it will store a different profile name for every system you switch to now it wont

github desktop now has home set so that .gitinfo is stored portably instead of user default which avoids this dialogue everytime you switch computers:





to fix this manually if you had the issue just go to file and then follow this set it to master and save (will no longer be an issue)




also make sure to rewrite your quicklaunchers for these 3 if you use those


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 20, 2021)

added bitwarden portable since i moved away from lastpass


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 24, 2021)

added a new launcher: ShareX (my new preferred screenshot tool)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 24, 2021)

so apparently windows does not like the fancy (goto) 2>nul

so we are going back to exit /b in everything





this didnt come up in testing and seems to be an edge case and seems most likely to happen in bitwarden launcher where the install process happens more rapidly and has more of these

this is fixed now so if you use any of the things make sure to update


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 29, 2021)

added streamlabs obs portable

had to adapt the source relinking code a bit from obs but was generally the same

some launching stuff is a tad different


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 29, 2021)

finally fixed the mass updater for the main launcher (launch_everything.bat) if you use it to update all your launchers at once you can use it again

so either you can run "UpdateNow" in whichever launcher youre using (tho its not useful to you if you dont use the main launcher since it can update itself just fine) or choose 9/10 in the main launcher after updating to version 22 which makes sure you have the hooks for mass updating and also do the mass updating

so if you use many its easier


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 31, 2021)

half of the edit for the everything portable launcher has been done most the code is edited i just need to unspaghetti it

basically all the benefits of the main launcher

i also made more info display for launchers during the mass update section i did however realize every launcher starts with a clearscreen which messes up what im doing so i have to move something in every program

this has been fixed in every launcher now so instead of it looking like this everytime it checks for an update in a launcher







the available messages are:
update detected - current: !current_version! - new: !new_version!
update failed?
you seem to be offline?
you are using a greater or equal version - current: !current_version! - new: !new_version!
launch_!launcher!.bat not found
launcher_!launcher!_poc.bat not found
not gonna update the current script
no version, not checking.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

one more, less long sentences


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 13, 2021)

added deep shredder 12 (by request) registration is required to use but ya


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 14, 2021)

added an epic games launcher

i hate the company more now for some of there programming decisions but yea im using it now it seems to work fine

just keep in mind it has to run as admin at least once to download the prereq installer afterwords you can run f on any new computer without admin to extract the file but this file wont appear unless you say yes to admin at least once

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also when it asks for admin for "new functionality" its not required (yet) and it even states so in-launcher if you dig through the menus

despite claiming "required"


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 14, 2021)

just note its expiremental and some of the data is in program data on the pc i still need to figure out how to fix that

its possible you may have to reinstall games in order to run them on each new pc

i could copy off and on the pc but eg doesnt respect holding cmd or anything

i could try looping and checking to see if epic games is running with a third party program and copying off the computer when it closes if anyone can provide me a command line tool to check if a specific .exe file is currently running

i also need to make it so that it can relink the locations if the drive letter has changed similar to obs but i need to discover the location where that comes from


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 14, 2021)

epic games portable launcher updated to version 2

program data is now copied to and from system when epic games is started and stopped

using tasklist (native to windows) and timeout (also native)

so the program data problem is no more

update quicklauncher if used between now and maybe an hour ago

note: this happens after every ten seconds of timeout (so it may take upto 10 seconds before the copy to usb happens after closing) to avoid spamming a command and absolutely decimating the system


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 14, 2021)

update to epic games launcher:

programdata is now local (eg uses "systemdrive" as a way to tell where programdata is located, this is now set)

also run c to update the quicklauncher if you use it

basically no more need to copy to and from disc and nothing needing to run in the background to process this (tho the method may come in use for other projects)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 17, 2021)

update to epic games portable launcher:
i added the ability to relink game paths in-case the drive letter changes (very likely to happen) so you dont have to reinstall everything


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 20, 2021)

added deluge for the deluge enjoyers


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 20, 2021)

also fixed the relinking checks in epic games portable and streamlabs obs (and regular obs) and ppsspp portable so that it will allow both fixed drives and removable drives (this will avoid most errors that will appear if trying to check if a file is on that drive basically so it knows where it moved to)

an example of a local disk that could be checked would be like my portable ssd i use for testing (here i thought local disks couldnt be removable and were things like C: or other internal drivers but apparently im wrong lol)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 21, 2021)

so it seems like minecraft discontinued the .jar launcher or at least they plan to i can no longer use it so i updated the minecraft launcher to use the msi now (which is a bootstrap.exe basically)

if you currently use the jar launcher just do an update and youll have the new minecraft launcher option (itll use the same save as the legacy launcher)

you can also still download the legacy launcher from the menu if you choose to (i also did a few ocd fixes to it that make things like "F:\.\data\profiles\" become "F:\data\profiles\" this didnt actually break anything but yea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also note: you have to run the minecraft launcher twice on the first run the first time youll see an error, thats normal, everytime after will be fine


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 22, 2021)

added a source relinker to winscp so that if the drives move around itll relink them in winscp.ini

it has a very specific very likely to never be a problem except that one person who needs it to perform a very odd way (described here but yea it works)

but basically if
web: G->F
publickey: F (not changed)
web: F->E (also makes publickey E)
essentially everything is just replacing the drive letter instead of full path like i want it to causing everything with that drive letter to be changed

ill add a similar one to vscode soon-ish


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 23, 2021)

new addition: tightvnc viewer


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 25, 2021)

big-ish update:

updated the directory structure of data
added the ability to write quicklaunchers for ALL programs in the main launcher (everything) you have to update all launchers to use it first tho or it will simply exit (use m in everything portable or manually update every launcher)

make sure to rewrite the quicklaunchers as the location for appdata has changed for everything

various bugfixes and things ive missed


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 26, 2021)

discord and discord canary have been updated and now simply go through the install process (to a portable appdata) instead of extracting method of before that no longer works


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 26, 2021)

added an amazon games launcher
its a bit messy atm but works


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 26, 2021)

added cleanup routines for amazon games, discord, discord canary, and twitch since they all use the install process to make it portable (installs into  a fake appdata) as well as making it so that the real user path is a thing as well (good for when needing to do something like deleting a start menu entry)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 28, 2021)

update for every single launcher: added some code that allows the scripts to be ran as admin (if you want) as well as fixing a bug that caused the root of drive having :~0,2 added to it


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 28, 2021)

various bugfixes to multiple launchers and made it so the suite will rewrite a quicklauncher automatically after update if one exists (youve written it once) so you no longer have to have all quicklaunchers written as the easiest way to update them



also added itch.io launcher


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 28, 2021)

note if you change drive letters the easiest way to fix games is to use the built in search install location tool
Install locations · The itch.io app book - itch.io


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jun 30, 2021)

added lunascape for the memes

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and by memes i mean i made this on a windows 11 stream using the web browser using ragemaker.net (along with watching flash movies playing flash games visiting newgrounds and old flash sites and playing touhou 6, this was back when it was only a leak and not a public dev build)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jul 1, 2021)

updates:
project64 link generation changed (also uses .zip now)
fixed something that would cause an issue with extracting zip files
general fixes
also c in the suite no longer tries to write a quicklauncher for kaerusetup


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jul 3, 2021)

added a new launcher: uplay


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jul 4, 2021)

added wechat. needed to contact someone and i didnt wanna install it so ya.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jul 4, 2021)

added the ability to elevate to run commands as admin to the launchers (mostly just stubs) and the helper

if not admin it will prompt you and say what command its trying to run






if admin you seem to know what youre doing running a batch script as admin and so itll just run it





its not used yet but will come in handy when i decide to do an import option for a programs data


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jul 7, 2021)

added opera gx because the idea of a "gaming browser" made me laugh and its basically just opera with a few extra features.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jul 8, 2021)

added megasync client


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jul 9, 2021)

added thunderbird so i can do stuff like this


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jul 13, 2021)

added indiegala, game location relinking and the quicklauncher are gonna need work that i am lazy to put in right now but it works

also you can type "create and format" into start menu search open that and change the drive letter to get around the drive lettering changing, i recommend E: or higher


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jul 20, 2021)

added openshot portable along with adding some extra methods to obtain wget.exe

the vbscript method should always work on literally anything windows 2000 or newer but in case something goes wrong it will try powershell next which should work on xp sp3 and many others then lastly itll try bitsadmin which also has good compatibility

if all of these fail https://mariomasta64.me/serve/wget.php will serve wget.exe since it seems like eternally bored is for some reason blocked, example: my local library

and the server side is literally just this lol.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jul 20, 2021)

lunascape, obs, obs classic, openshot, ppsspp, qbittorrent, sharex, tightvnc viewer, tor and vivaldi have been updated to remove the two methods that i used to get the filename from a url

less messy less inefficient


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jul 22, 2021)

update tor install section (bugfix)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 2, 2021)

dropped the dependency for 7zip portable, this makes it so when you need 7zip you dont need to go through a portableapps installer and can just use the 7zip from the creators website (also updated version to 16.00)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Sep 5, 2021)

added a double check in the reset / uninstall sections for all launchers so that you dont accidentally wipe all your data trying to launch something like i did with opera gx


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Sep 7, 2021)

update to fix the :d option on most launchers
note version is broken in indiegala v6 use "UpdateNow" in the menu or force update in the suite to update manually
fixed a few things that were incorrect like some missing taskkills before directory deletions
added a purge option that removes the install, data, and launcher (some launchers dont have removal code "yet")


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Sep 7, 2021)

this person puts the last update best lol:
https://twitter.com/The_RealBee/status/1435037466814148612?s=20


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Sep 15, 2021)

added krita


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Sep 17, 2021)

added sai2, note: im not sure how the activation works so it might not be as portable as expected i dont know if machine id changes between machine or if its just stored in local and is simple to get around.

so as im reading upon switching computers you will have to reissue the license with the website which is unfortunate but e.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Sep 28, 2021)

added some messages to the main launcher so that itll give feedback if theres no items that can be shown most of which literally cant be shown because the launcher itself counts as an item (deletion) but most useful for download section


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Oct 15, 2021)

added more things to choose from:
Guilded & Revolt (both discord alternatives with revolt being open source)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Oct 15, 2021)

also added yuzu emu


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Oct 17, 2021)

added parsec


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Oct 20, 2021)

added gimp which aside from epic games probably has one of the most complex processes ive done


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Oct 22, 2021)

added vlc


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Nov 13, 2021)

added rpcs3 for ps3 stuffs


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Nov 20, 2021)

update to the citra launcher:
removed the need to use the updater (updates are taken straight from github now)
less manual work having to manually set a path now


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Nov 20, 2021)

update to the yuzu launcher:
removed the need to use the updater (updates are taken straight from github now)
less manual work having to manually set a path now
this also gets rid of all the start menu and uninstall entries on whatever computer you set it up on


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Nov 23, 2021)

pushed an update to the obs to fix the reset deleting locales (a simple "d" in the menu would fix this, no important data loss)

also added an option to import from streamlabs launcher to obs one easily


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Nov 24, 2021)

yuzu launcher has been updated with the same reason as the citra one, less dialogues, no start entries, no uninstall info in the registry, just extracted and ready to go


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 5, 2021)

so 2 things:

1. i uploaded some bugfixes for issues in quicklaunchers i didnt immediately notice
2. i updated the readme
2 (2). this project was made based off what was essentially just the quicklaunchers on a usb and i manually followed the instructions under d. to prep it to be used it wasnt fancy or anything but it usually works, also adding notepad++ to it soon because im tired of correcting  cr/lf issues that cause the launchers to act wonky. (i need to also figure out how to fix the issue caused by web browsers when you save the launchers manually that will also generate this issue since they change the line endings, perhaps code at the start that converts itself(?))


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 5, 2021)

notepad++ added
dolphin beta added


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 8, 2021)

updated itchio launcher:
the installer is no longer used meaning less entries on whatever computer you set it up on
using the zip version or installed version both use the appdata the same so nothing will change there


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 17, 2021)

sometimes *SOMETIMES* calls and gotos refuse to work right if you use lf (/n) alone (unix style) all /n has been converted to /r/n (cr lf, windows style) this is basically an invisible change.

tl;dr vscode messed up alot of crlf making them lf

so if you noticed that sometimes in the menus an option refuses to work this is why


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 17, 2021)

okay so i also discovered wget will interpret cr lf as lf i need to fix this.

this is very unfortunate.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 17, 2021)

okay so found the culprit actually.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 17, 2021)

and fixed i think.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 17, 2021)

and this is why apparently: (ignore the bad suggestion of duplicating labels i didnt follow it and instead set github and github desktop to preserve eol characters)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 18, 2021)

added fiddler because i need to be able to intercept some network traffic for something im working on


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 18, 2021)

added uninstall and reset code to twitch

also added a 10-ish minute manual updater for twitch just because  recommend option d but option f is available if you have time to waste and want to make absolute sure twitch isnt in your installed programs list


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Dec 31, 2021)

RudyHarper said:


> i want it now


its available on github linked in the main post


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 7, 2022)

updated pretty much everything to use an ini system for configuration

available options are:
NoPrompt (dangerous, will not give any prompts unless its the ones giving instructions of what just popped up (like 2 launchers)
Debug (off by default will basically make most all tasks interruption free instead of stopping alot to verify)
NullExtra (this will 0 out the items put in .\extra\ (installers archive location) use this if you might be low on space

fixed some launchers missing the z / e command

properly make amazon close during install process

updated revolt launcher to use new exe (now a setup instead of giving you the main file directly)

the ini will be created on any first launch and will be in .\ini\settings.ini feel free to edit it


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 20, 2022)

small update to these launchers to fix the update line:
launch_dolphin_beta.bat
launch_fiddler.bat
launch_notepad_plus_plus.bat

use "UpdateNow" at the main menu to force an update

note: launch_everything.bat doesnt use these lines to check for updates so updating everything from this launcher will update them normally


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 20, 2022)

also added osu!
but due to the way its installed it doesnt seem to have a hash for the install so it cant be authenticated with the site
so currently no login


----------



## diggeloid (Jan 21, 2022)

What is this? Neither the github, nor this post seem to explain what this project actually is. It seems to be a set of Windows batch files for launching certain programs.

A quick summary explaining who would want to use this and why would help a lot.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 22, 2022)

diggeloid said:


> What is this? Neither the github, nor this post seem to explain what this project actually is. It seems to be a set of Windows batch files for launching certain programs.
> 
> A quick summary explaining who would want to use this and why would help a lot.


the name is a summary "portable everything"
basically portableapps but instead of everything being pre-packaged the method for making it portable is done in real time

pros: software that has licenses or requires logins or cannot be repackaged due to licenses can be there, you can see the entire setup process in plaintext and recreate it if you want to

cons: its very likely to break since its a script and this is mostly only a hobby project i do to familiarize myself with different programs and how to make them portable and is a very amateur project that may work but is held together by bandages and shouldnt be taken seriously but if you find any of it helpful then thats nice


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 22, 2022)

i also appended an about to the project on github

also added ryujinx


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Feb 3, 2022)

quick access should now show properly when accessed from an app

menus were compacted a bit

the launch/download/delete menus in everything portable have been expanded to show 3 entries per line

also i added an option to open explorer for the user directory


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Feb 3, 2022)

ignore the visual glitching it was sharex having a moment


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Feb 4, 2022)

added the ability to launch tightvnc server from tightvnc launcher as well as puttygen from winscp launcher as well as fixing the not installed message in notepad++ (tho it doesnt break anything its cosmetic)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Feb 14, 2022)

added jami


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Feb 19, 2022)

just updated ppsspp launcher to fix issue with choosing memory cards in the main launcher (not affected in quicklauncher)

this only affects you if you use a real psp / psvita card as memory and only if you dont use the quicklauncher

basically i accidentally put !choice! instead of %choice% and it caused the memory location to put <current drive>:/CHOICE/ if you chose a plugged in memory card


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 3, 2022)

added 3 modes for the steam launcher to launch with:
the normal desktop ui
the big picture ui
and the new steamdeck ui


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 3, 2022)

note: the steamdeck ui is a beta thing, it may not be fully working in all areas and you may face errors but its as simple as a single letter in the menu to change modes so play around


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 3, 2022)

and if you wish to do this manually instead instructions here:


----------



## DaneBauch (Mar 5, 2022)

Cheers.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 13, 2022)

updated qbittorrent to fix an issue with a new naming scheme (qt6 builds are now present and can make the name detection be wrong essentially creating the x86 version with qt6 in its name)  so update the launcher and thatll fix updates not working (the downside of live generating update urls)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 16, 2022)

kodi launcher updated so it gets the latest versions instead of just 17.6 now


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Mar 16, 2022)

So much work , i left a few likes 

Thx for your constant work on this and have it maintained.

Is there a Linux Version ?


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 17, 2022)

Blauhasenpopo said:


> So much work , i left a few likes
> 
> Thx for your constant work on this and have it maintained.
> 
> Is there a Linux Version ?


its just batch launchers that make things more automated also if you can install linux on a system theres very likely no reason for it to be on linux

portableapps should work fine for it

i made this (outdated and no reason or will to maintain as it doesnt really benefit anyone who can just download minecraft and install java on their linux install so yea. it was only made to see if could not if should) last time i was asked which is just me testing to see what maintaining it would be like and decided its not worth it

https://github.com/MarioMasta64/EverythingPortable-Linux

its just plaintext batch script files that say whats done if you wanna try to reproduce doing something on wine or something you can just follow whats under :d in the files

they arent executable files or anything that would be recompiled for another os or anything


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Mar 17, 2022)

MarioMasta64 said:


> its just batch launchers that make things more automated also if you can install linux on a system theres very likely no reason for it to be on linux
> 
> portableapps should work fine for it
> 
> ...


Thx


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 24, 2022)

bug fix to the ryujinx launcher:
sometimes for some reason on certain drive letters ryujinx seems to crash with userprofile set
i have no clue why D:\data\Users\MarioMasta64 works but not G:\data\Users\MarioMasta64 for me but yea
also using the portable mode of it now

imma be real with you chief i cannot explain why this happens.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 30, 2022)

added keys per second launcher


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 9, 2022)

update to make all the launchers use the codepage for english (should fix issues with people with for example spanish systems)

also updated the highest number for authy version searching


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 14, 2022)

updated the project to use openjdk instead of java paf from portableapps to remove the last dependency on portableapps (affects kps launcher and minecraft legacy project)

this also gets rid of any need for dialogues from the .paf.exe files


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 31, 2022)

game maker studio 2 launcher is now updated to download it directly (if it fails it will let you download it manually)


----------



## CoolMe (May 31, 2022)

Can i ask what's this for exactly?


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 31, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Can i ask what's this for exactly?


its like portableapps except everything is a script and is done live and likely to break at some point and is basically a project i made 4-5ish years ago when i didnt have my own pc to use stuff id use the libraries pc.  nowadays i mostly just maintain it / see if i can learn something new sometimes about how program installers are packed or work


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Oct 20, 2022)

fixed an issue that caused lessmsi to fail to download
i also dont know why people use this much nowadays but yea its doing the thing again


----------



## Jayro (Oct 20, 2022)

MarioMasta64 said:


> fixed an issue that caused lessmsi to fail to download
> i also dont know why people use this much nowadays but yea its doing the thing again


Portable applications have blown up, and people love having options.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Oct 20, 2022)

also turns out changes to github broke ALOT of things

https://github.com/MarioMasta64/EverythingPortable/issues/14

so i may choose to drop it again

tbf i warn that things can break very easily and that i mostly just do this to see that i can nowadays so eh

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2022



Jayro said:


> Portable applications have blown up, and people love having options.


i suppose but most everything is broken especially since i have to rewrite a bunch of things now

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2022

does anyone know any good command line alternatives to wget and where to find it?
i may choose to rewrite the download portion with something else and see if github likes it


----------



## Jayro (Oct 20, 2022)

MarioMasta64 said:


> does anyone know any good command line alternatives to wget and where to find it?
> i may choose to rewrite the download portion with something else and see if github likes it


@MON5TERMATT might know, he loves this stuff.


----------



## Flazilavr (Nov 11, 2022)

Hi. I want to really thank you for all your work. I would like to ask you, I have used portable steam launcher and now it is requested me to install SteamService when I am trying to start game, do you know if it is a way to install it as well with steam? And also is there are a way to have Origin to be installed with this software same as Steam? Thank you!)


----------

